# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  wireless bank?

## jason

Μου ήρθε στο μυαλό σήμερα αυτή η ιδέα και την αναφέρω, με κάθε επιφύλαξη για το αν είναι σωστή η όχι.

Προτείνω, για να αντιμετωπιστεί η "λαίλαπα της ιδιοτικοποίησης" την
δημιουργία μιας wireless bank. Το σχήμα θα έχει ώς εξης:

Μέλος της τράπεζας θα είναι οποιοσδήποτε ανήκει στο awmn, έχει κόμβο
και έχει τουλάχιστον 2 συνδέσεις με γειτονές του έτσι ώστε να κάνει
δρομολόγηση πακέτων (routing). Κάθε μέλος της τράπεζας θα έχει ένα
private και ένα public κλειδί έτσι ώστε να είναι σε θέση να υπογράφει 
κείμενα, πιστοποιητικά (certificates) κ.λ.π.

Όταν ένα μέλος της τράπεζας προσφέρει μιά υπηρεσία στο awmn (όπου
υπηρεσία λαμβάνεται το στήσιμο ενός άλλου κόμβου διαθέσιμου για 
routing) ή προσφέρει χρήματα στο σύλογο (χρεώνοντας για παράδειγμα
το παραπάνω στήσιμο του κόμβου στο μή μέλος, η χρεώνοντας το DHCP 
και δίνοντας τα λεφτά στο σύλογο) τότε το γεγονός αυτο θα υπογράφεται 
απο τον πρόεδρο, από το μέλος της τράπεζας που προσέφερε την υπηρεσία
και από το άτομο που έλαβε την υπηρεσία (και έδωσε το χρήμα )

Το μέλος της τράπεζας θα παίρνει με αυτό τον τρόπο καποια wireless 
money credits, ανάλογα με την υπηρεσία που προσέφερε.

Αυτά τα credits θα μπαίνουν σε ένα wireless bank λογαριαμό, και με αυτά 
τα credits θα μπορεί το μέλος της wireless bank να αγοράσει διάφορες 
υπηρεσίες που θα προσφέρει το awmn στους πιστά του μέλη, όπως για 
παράδειγμα περισσότερο bandwidth όταν το χρειάζεται.

Πως το βλέπετε το σχήμα? Θα παίξει? Είναι δίκαιο? ή θα έχει τίποτα
παρενέργειες που δεν ταιρίαζουν με το σκοπό του συλλογου?

*Edit 23-2-2003 : Μια επεξήγηση και περίληψη της συζήτησης που ακολούθησε.*Με το να προσφέρουμε credits για την δουλεία ή την δωρεά κάποιου, είναι σαν να προσκαλούμε στο awmn όλους όσους έχουν σκοπό να βγάλουν κέρδος από την όλη ιστορία. Κέρδος είτε άμεσο, χρεώνοντας την τηλεπικοινωνιακή υπηρεσία (ψιλοπαράνομο βέβαια), είτε έμμεσο, χρησιμοποιώντας το δίκτυο για να διαφημίσουν τυρόπιτες, χαρτιά υγείας και τα σχετικά και να προσφέρουν διάφορες υπηρεσίες επί πληρωμή. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και αυτοί, και σίγουρα διεκδικούν και αυτοί μερίδιο στην wireless πίτα. Και σίγουρα θα έρθουν σε αντιπαράθεση με ένα μη κερδοσκοπικό δίκτυο.
Μέσω αυτού του συστήματος δεν ερχόμαστε σε αντιπαράθεση, και τα δύο αυτά "ανταγωνιστικά" δίκτυα ενοποιούνται. Τίποτα φυσικά δεν εμποδίζει όσους πιστεύουν σε ένα ελεύθερο μη κερδοσκοπικό δίκτυο, να γυρνούν πίσω στην τράπεζα τα credits που κέρδισαν με την προσφορά τους και την δουλειά τους ή να τα χαρίζουν σε αυτούς που δεν έχουν. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι και η ίδια η τράπεζα θα ανήκει σε ένα μη κερδοσκοπικό οργανισμό, και δεν θα έχει σκοπό την αύξηση των εσόδων της, αλλά την προώθηση του δικτύου.

----------


## panXer

..

----------


## jason

> Μα τί είναι αυτά που λες?
> Το δίκτυο μας βασίζεται στην καλή θέληση και μόνον.
> Αυτά τα οποία προτείνεις αλλοιώνουν όποιον χαρακτήρα αλτρουισμού και αυταπάρνησης έχει το awmn..
> Δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου μα καθόλου αυτό που προτείνεις, δεν είναι δίκαιο, όπως και τίποτα που να έχει σχέση με credtis κλπ..
> Και αν έχεις να μου αντιπροτείνεις ότι έτσι δίνετα ένα κίνητρο στουε χρήστες να βοηθούν, πλανάσαι πλάνην οικτράν. Εμένα προσωπικά με έχουν βοηθήσει άπειρες φορές, dti, harisk, papashark, elgar κ.α. και η αναφορά που κάνω στο όνομα τους πιστεύω ότι τους αρκεί για "credit", έχω βοηθήσει και εγώ νομίζω, αλλά δεν το έκανα ιδιοτελώς..
> Άλλωστε έχει υπ'όψιν σου ότι σε τέτοια δίκτυα συνήθως το προσωπικό όφελος είναι και όφελος του συνόλου και το ανάποδο (μέλος<-->μέλη).
> Τη πρόταση τη βλέπω λίγο, στις 3 πιτσες η 1 δώρο. στην καλυτερη..
> Αυτή είναι η άποψη μου.
> Φιλικά



Ίσως να έχεις και δίκιο, το μελλον θα δείξει. Ας βάλουμε από τώρα ένα στοίχημα, με credit τα λεφτά σου σε αυτή την ανύπαρκτη τράπεζα?
Γιατί αν είναι αυτή η τράπεζα να υπάρξει κάποτε, καλό είναι to awmn να την φτιάξει πρώτο, όπως και για σένα καλό είναι να αποφύγεις το στοίχημα που σου προτείνω.  ::  

Ο βασικός λόγος που με κάνει να θέλω την δημιουργία μια τέτοιας τράπεζας είναι άσχετος με το awmn. Απλά θα ήθελα να δω μια τράπεζα με επώνυμο χρήμα όπου η κάθε "χαρτονόμισμα" να κουβαλάει μέσα του την ιστορία του.
 ::

----------


## Alexandros

Jason ρομαντικά τα κίνητρά σου και άρα σεβαστά  ::  

Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι η τεχνολογία σπάνια λύνει τέτοιου είδους θέματα  ::  

Θα πρέπει να αρκεστούμε λοιπόν στη μνήμη των αθρώπων με τα πολλά καλά της (αλλά και τα λίγα άσχημά της).


Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## jason

> Jason ρομαντικά τα κίνητρά σου και άρα σεβαστά  
> 
> Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι η τεχνολογία σπάνια λύνει τέτοιου είδους θέματα  
> 
> Θα πρέπει να αρκεστούμε λοιπόν στη μνήμη των αθρώπων με τα πολλά καλά της (αλλά και τα λίγα άσχημά της).
> 
> 
> Φιλικά,
> 
> Αλέξανδρος


Εδώ ίσως κάνεις λάθος. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι η τεχνολογία αυτή την στιγμή είναι σε θέση να λύσει αυτό το προβλημα. Αν θες μπορούμε να το συζητήσουμε παραπάνω, αν είσαι τεχνικός και έχεις τις γνώσεις.

Αν και σε τελική ανάλυση η τεχνολογία υποτίθεται ότι θα λυσει το πρόβλημα και όχι εμεις! 

Εμείς απλά κάνουμε την πρόβλεψη, και βάζουμε αστεία στοιχήματα. Μην ξεχνάς ότι και το awmn για πολλούς θεωρήται αστείο στοίχημα επίσης, αν όχι σήμερα, τουλάχιστον πριν μερικά χρόνια ήταν.

----------


## gdeme

gia polloys akoma einai.....

----------


## Alexandros

Jason, είμαι υποστηρικτής της τεχνολογίας και ζω από αυτήν επαγγελματικά ενώ την έχω και ως hobby. Η απάντησή μου ήταν σε εντελώς άλλο πνεύμα όμως.

Τέλος πάντων, η συζήτηση είναι φιλοσοφική και συνεπώς μπορεί να συνεχιστεί μόνο με οινοποσία, άρα θα πρέπει να περιμένει την κατάλληλη ευκαιρία  ::  

Να 'στε καλά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## panXer

..

----------


## ggeorgan

Πρώτα απ' όλα δεν στενοχωρούμε τον jason γιατί έχει φοβερό location εκεί ψηλά στο Πολύγωνο. Η πρότασή του δεν έχει να κάνει με την αυταπάρνηση ή με την εθελοντική προσφορά. Αυτά είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς αναγκαία για την υλοποίηση του ασυρμάτου δικτύου. Αν κάτσει κανείς μας να λογαριάσει τι χρόνο και χρήμα έχει βάλει στο έργο θα εκπλαγεί στ' αλήθεια. Γι' αυτό και είναι καλύτερο να μη το κάνει.
Η ιδέα του jason είναι καλή όταν θα έχει το δίκτυο επεκταθεί πολύ και θα είναι αδύνατον να συντονισθούν οι χρήστες με συγκεντρωτικό σύστημα. Όμως, και πάλι, χρειάζεται να ικανοποιηθεί ένας ακόμη όρος για να χρειασθούμε την wireless bank. Αυτός είναι να υπάρχει στενότης πόρων, δηλαδή, η ζήτηση πόρων κάθε είδους (bandwidth, storage space κλπ) να είναι σημαντικό ποσοστό της προσφοράς. Με την σημερινή τεχνολογία αυτό δεν είναι πιθανό σε ένα μεγάλο δίκτυο όπως το awmn.
Για να δώσω ένα συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα εκτός awmn. Σε πολλές πόλεις του κόσμου τα τέλη αποχετεύσεως δεν είναι, όπως στην Αθήνα, ανάλογα με την κατανάλωση νερού, αλλά είναι σταθερά. Ο λόγος είναι ότι οι αγωγοί αποχετεύσεως έχουν σχεδιασθεί με χωρητικότητα που εξυπηρετεί κάθε μέγεθος συνδέσεως, υπάρχει δηλαδή προσφορά πολύ μεγαλύτερη άπό την ζήτηση.
Η μόνη εφαρμογή που μπορεί να φάει πολλούς πόρους και, ταυτοχρόνως, δεν έχει ανάγκη την απόλυτη αξιοπιστία είναι, ίσως, τα παιχνίδια. Αν δούμε ότι τρώνε υπερβολικά πολλούς πόρους, θα εξετάσουμε την ιδέα να βάλουμε wireless games bank.
Εγκυκλοπαιδικώς, υπάρχει baby-sitting time bank στην Ουάσιγκτον, αλλά λειτουργεί με κουπόνια και έχει γίνει διάσημη χάρη στην παρουσίασή της από τον Paul Krugman στο βιβλίο του The return of Depression Economics. Εκτός από τα προβλήματα ισοκατανομής των πόρων που λύνει κατά κάποιο τρόπο ένα τέτοιο σύστημα παρουσιάζει και καθαρά νομισματικής φύσεως προβλήματα που δεν είναι καθόλου απλά.

----------


## jason

*wireless bank* 
καλό ακούγεται 7% [ 1 ] 
βλακεία 64% [ 9 ] 
τίποτα από τα παραπάνω 28% [ 4 ] 

Σύνολο Ψήφων : 14 


'Οπως φαίνεται και από τα αποτελέσματα, η πρόταση τείνει μάλλον προς την βλακεία, και δεν χρειάζεται να υλοποιηθεί , τουλάχιστον σε αυτή την πρώτη φάση του awmn όπου η ανιδιοτέλεια ακόμα πλειοψηφεί (ευτυχώς κατά την γνώμη μου). 

Παρόλαυτα πιστεύω ότι κάποτε θα γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και θα έχει επιτυχία, με τις όποιες καλές αλλά και κακές παρενέργειες μπορεί να έχει, τις οποίες αδυνατω να προδιορίσω.


*Edit 24/2/2003 : Νέα αποτελέσματα*

*wireless bank* 
καλό ακούγεται 3% [ 1 ] 
βλακεία 75% [ 22 ] 
τίποτα από τα παραπάνω 20% [ 6 ] 
*Σύνολο Ψήφων* : 29 

και αν μετρήσει κανείς και την αλλαγή της δικής μου ψήφου :

*wireless bank* 
καλό ακούγεται 0% [ 0] 
βλακεία 75% [ 22 ] 
τίποτα από τα παραπάνω 24% [ 7] 
*Σύνολο Ψήφων* : 29 

 ::

----------


## jason

> jason: Αυτό που εισηγείσαι είναι να φτιάξουμε ένα "νομισματικό" σύστημα για τη συλλογικότητα μας?
> Δηλαδή να πληρώνεται όποιος βοηθά, με κάποια credits που θα του αποφέρουν κάποιο όφελος ύστερα..
> Δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου, η προσφορά μπορεί και είναι ανιδιοτελής, και η πείρα το έχει δείξει αυτο στο awmn.
> Μπορείς να δεις τί πανικός γίνεται στη σαλονίκη όταν τέθηκε θέμα εξυπηρέτησς ιδίων συμφερόντων.. Πανικός πραγματικός..
> Το μοντέλο που λανσάρει το awmn εκτός από άκρως ιδεαλιστικό (αλληλοβοήθεια, κατανόηση κτλ) είναι και αποδοτικό, μια ματια στην nodedb πριν 3 μήνες, και μια ματιά τώρα το αποδεικνύει..


Αυτό που με προβληματίζει (δεν το εισηγούμε απαραίτητα) είναι αν είναι σωστό να φτιάξουμε ένα νομισματικό σύστημα όπου το χρήμα θα είναι ηλεκτρονικό και επώνυμο. 
Μην το βλέπεις μόνο μέσα από το πρίσμα του awmn. Δες το γενικά.

----------


## papashark

Πως μπορεί κανείς να αποτιμήσει την προσφορά κάποιου ?

Για εμένα που είμαι άνεργος (λέμε τώρα) το να αφιερώνω 2-3 ώρες τις ημέρας για το awmn δεν είναι τίποτα.

Για εσένα που είσαι εργαζόμενος 12 ώρες την ημέρα με γυναίκα και δύο παιδιά, το να ξεκλέψεις μία ώρα είναι μεγάλο κατόρθωμα.

Για εμένα που ξέρω από Linux (ξαναλέμε τώρα) το να ασχοληθώ λίγο με κώδικα μπορεί να μην είναι τίποτα.

Για σένα που δεν έχεις ιδέα από κατσαβίδια και τρυπάνια, να βοηθήσεις για να στηθεί ένας ιστός είναι κατόρθωμα.

Δεν μπορείς εύκολα να μετρήσεις ανόμοια πράγματα, δεν μπορείς να μετρήσεις την προσφορά διαφορετικών ανθρώπων, η εθελοντική προσφορά και το μεράκι κάποιων ανθρώπων δεν μπαίνουν σε ζυγαριά, η μόνη πληρωμή αυτών των ανθρώπων είναι συνήθως ένα απλό αλλά πραγματικό ευχαριστώ.....

----------


## jason

> Πως μπορεί κανείς να αποτιμήσει την προσφορά κάποιου ?
> 
> Για εμένα που είμαι άνεργος (λέμε τώρα) το να αφιερώνω 2-3 ώρες τις ημέρας για το awmn δεν είναι τίποτα.
> 
> Για εσένα που είσαι εργαζόμενος 12 ώρες την ημέρα με γυναίκα και δύο παιδιά, το να ξεκλέψεις μία ώρα είναι μεγάλο κατόρθωμα.
> 
> Για εμένα που ξέρω από Linux (ξαναλέμε τώρα) το να ασχοληθώ λίγο με κώδικα μπορεί να μην είναι τίποτα.
> 
> Για σένα που δεν έχεις ιδέα από κατσαβίδια και τρυπάνια, να βοηθήσεις για να στηθεί ένας ιστός είναι κατόρθωμα.
> ...



Papashark, δυστυχώς δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι ανιδιοτελείς. Πιστεύω ότι το awmn πρέπει να προσεγγίσει και αυτούς τους ανθρώπους. Μια wireless bank ΙΣΩΣ είναι ένα κίνητρο για αυτούς. Όποιος εξακολουθεί να είναι ανιδιοτελής, θα μπορούσε να χαρίζει τα wireless credits του σε αυτούς που δεν έχουν credits.

Δεν μπορώ να μετρήσω την προσφορά έτσι όπως την εννοεέις, συνδέοντας την με τον κόπο που καταβάλει κανείς. 

Την ανιδιοτέλεια όμως μπορώ να την μετρήσω εν μέρη. Άλλη ανιδιοτέλεια έχει ένας που είναι μέλος του awmn και έχει κόμβο που βλέπει όλη την Αθήνα, και άλλη ένας που είναι μέλος του awmn και μένει σε ένα υπόγειο στην κυψέλη. 'Οπως και άλλη ανιδιοτέλεια έχει ένας που έχει στήσει τόσους κόμβους, όπως εσύ, και άλλη ένας που δεν έχει στήσει κανέναν.

----------


## vegos

> Papashark, δυστυχώς δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι ανιδιοτελείς. Πιστεύω ότι το awmn πρέπει να προσεγγίσει και αυτούς τους ανθρώπους. Μια wireless bank ΙΣΩΣ είναι ένα κίνητρο για αυτούς. Όποιος εξακολουθεί να είναι ανιδιοτελής, θα μπορούσε να χαρίζει τα wireless credits του σε αυτούς που δεν έχουν credits.


Είμαι στο awmn και asap θα είμαι ενεργό μέλος (ίσως και σήμερα αν προλάβω), επειδή το awmn είναι ένα project το οποίο απευθύνεται σε *όλους*, είναι κάτι *free*, το κάνεις για την προσωπική σου ευχαρίστηση.

Θα προσπαθήσω να προσφέρω ότι μπορώ, όσες υπηρεσίες έχω τη δυνατότητα, όπως έκανα πριν από 15 χρόνια με το bbs μου.

Αν κάποια στιγμή το awmn γίνει *εμπορικό*, παιχτούν χρήματα ενδιάμεσα κλπ, αυτομάτως θα εξαφανιστώ...

Άλλωστε, εγώ θέλω να προσφέρω στο awmn δωρεάν, όχι να "κονομήσουν" άλλοι (ή κι εγώ κάποιο ποσό) και κάποιοι να πληρώνουν.




> Άλλη ανιδιοτέλεια έχει ένας που είναι μέλος του awmn και έχει κόμβο που βλέπει όλη την Αθήνα, και άλλη ένας που είναι μέλος του awmn και μένει σε ένα υπόγειο στην κυψέλη. 'Οπως και άλλη ανιδιοτέλεια έχει ένας που έχει στήσει τόσους κόμβους, όπως εσύ, και άλλη ένας που δεν έχει στήσει κανέναν.


Ο καθένας εδω, με τα μέσα που μπορεί, προσπαθεί όσο θέλει, όσο έχει όρεξη, και βέβαια, αναλόγως των δυνατοτήτων του. Δεν κρίθηκε κανένας γιατί προσπάθησε λιγότερο ή περισσότερο, δεν δίνουμε εξετάσεις άλλωστε.

Και στην τελική, όπως είπε κι ο Πάνος, ο καθένας δεσμεύει το χρόνο του (και πιθανώς και τα χρήματα του) αναλόγως...

----------


## kostas

Εγώ καλύπτομαι πλήρως από papashark και vego.

----------


## jason

> Είμαι στο awmn και asap θα είμαι ενεργό μέλος (ίσως και σήμερα αν προλάβω), επειδή το awmn είναι ένα project το οποίο απευθύνεται σε *όλους*, είναι κάτι *free*, το κάνεις για την προσωπική σου ευχαρίστηση.
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω να προσφέρω ότι μπορώ, όσες υπηρεσίες έχω τη δυνατότητα, όπως έκανα πριν από 15 χρόνια με το bbs μου.
> 
> Αν κάποια στιγμή το awmn γίνει *εμπορικό*, παιχτούν χρήματα ενδιάμεσα κλπ, αυτομάτως θα εξαφανιστώ...
> 
> Άλλωστε, εγώ θέλω να προσφέρω στο awmn δωρεάν, όχι να "κονομήσουν" άλλοι (ή κι εγώ κάποιο ποσό) και κάποιοι να πληρώνουν.


Φίλε Αντώνη δεν συμφωνώ.

Δηλαδή τι εννοείς? Αν στήσουμε ολοι το δίκτυο μας και δουλεύει (αμην και πότε), και έρθει τότε καποιος και προσφέρει ένα παιχνίδι με πληρωμή, το οποίο παιχνίδι περνάει απο τον κόμβο σου, τοτε τί θα κάνεις? Θα κατεβάσεις τον κόμβο? Η θα γίνεις big brother και θα παρακολουθείς τόσο τα πακέτα όσο και την φορολογική δήλωση του καθενός?

Να είσαι σίγουρος φίλε Αντώνη ότι καποιοι θα κονομήσουν απο αυτή την ιστορία. Και πιστεύω ότι θα είναι ήττα να εξαφανιστείς σε αυτή την περίπτωση. 

Ιάσων.

----------


## vegos

> Δηλαδή τι εννοείς? Αν στήσουμε ολοι το δίκτυο μας και δουλεύει (αμην και πότε), και έρθει τότε καποιος και προσφέρει ένα παιχνίδι με πληρωμή, το οποίο παιχνίδι περνάει απο τον κόμβο σου, τοτε τί θα κάνεις? Θα κατεβάσεις τον κόμβο? Η θα γίνεις big brother και θα παρακολουθείς τόσο τα πακέτα όσο και την φορολογική δήλωση του καθενός?


Καλά, το να μάθω αν περνάει κάποιος από εμένα ένα παιχνίδι, δεν είναι δύσκολο.

Και πίστεψε με, *δεν* θα κλείσω τον κόμβο μου, αλλά την πρόσβαση σε αυτόν που *θέλει να τα 'κονομήσει* με τον εξοπλισμό μου.




> Να είσαι σίγουρος φίλε Αντώνη ότι καποιοι θα κονομήσουν απο αυτή την ιστορία. Και πιστεύω ότι θα είναι ήττα να εξαφανιστείς σε αυτή την περίπτωση.


Αντιθέτως. Εγώ θα έχω κάνει την πλάκα μου, που την κάνω ήδη δηλαδή, κι αν μείνει και κάνα link με 5-10 φίλους, καλά θα είναι....

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι *κανένας* μα κανένας δεν θα βγάλει λεφτά χρησιμοποιώντας τον εξοπλισμό μου, τις υπηρεσίες μου και/ή τις λίγες γνώσεις μου...




> Ιάσων.


Αντώνης.

----------


## jason

> Και πίστεψε με, *δεν* θα κλείσω τον κόμβο μου, αλλά την πρόσβαση σε αυτόν που *θέλει να τα 'κονομήσει* με τον εξοπλισμό μου.
> 
> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι *κανένας* μα κανένας δεν θα βγάλει λεφτά χρησιμοποιώντας τον εξοπλισμό μου, τις υπηρεσίες μου και/ή τις λίγες γνώσεις μου...
> 
> Αντώνης.


Αντώνη δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά θεωρώ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ να ελέγξεις τι περνάει από τον κόμβο σου, εκτός και αν βάλεις σαν προυπόθεση όλα τα πακέτα να ειναι ακρυπτογράφιτα. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, και με πολλή προσπάθεια και παρακολούθηση, ίσως να καταφέρεις να κόψεις αυτόν που μεταχειρίζεται τον εξοπλισμό σου.

----------


## MAuVE

> *wireless bank* 
> καλό ακούγεται 7% [ 1 ] 
> βλακεία 64% [ 9 ] 
> τίποτα από τα παραπάνω 28% [ 4 ] 
> 
> Σύνολο Ψήφων : 14


Δεν θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηριστεί "βλακεία" με τίποτα.
Καλή η ανιδιοτέλεια, αλλά και ένα καρότο μπροστά από το γαιδούρι κάνει θαύματα. 
Ρωτήστε άλλωστε και τους παλαιούς ΕΚΚΕτζίδες. Ηταν βλάκας ο Μαο που (_του αποδίδεται ότι_) είπε την ιστορική φράση "καλός ο αγιασμός αλλά βάστα και μία γάτα"

----------


## vegos

> Αντώνη δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά θεωρώ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ να ελέγξεις τι περνάει από τον κόμβο σου, εκτός και αν βάλεις σαν προυπόθεση όλα τα πακέτα να ειναι ακρυπτογράφιτα. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, και με πολλή προσπάθεια και παρακολούθηση, ίσως να καταφέρεις να κόψεις αυτόν που μεταχειρίζεται τον εξοπλισμό σου.


Τέλος πάντων, αν και δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας, πίστεψε με, στα 50-100 άτομα που είναι ενεργοί, είναι πολύ εύκολο να μάθεις αν κάτι "παίζεται" πίσω από την πλάτη σου. 

Τέλος, να συμπληρώσω κάτι:

Αγόρασα τον εξοπλισμό και ότι άλλο χρειαστεί, θα κάψω ρεύμα, θα έχω ένα PC dedicated, πιθανότατα θα σπάσω τα νεύρα της γυναίκας μου κάνοντας άνω-κάτω το σπίτι, και ότι άλλο μπορεί να συμβεί, αλλά θα το κάνω για την πλάκα μου. Δεν περιμένω να κάνω απόσβεση στον εξοπλισμό μου. Ότι αγόρασα/χάλασα και αγοράσω, δεν θέλω να τα αποσβέσω. Θέλω να περάσω ευχάριστα και δημιουργικά τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου και ταυτόχρονα να μάθω πέντε-δέκα πράγματα παραπέρα...

Αν εσύ θέλεις να κάνεις απόσβεση στα χρήματα/εργατώρες που θα χαλάσεις, είναι δική σου δουλειά. Η προσωπική μου γνώμη, όπως είπα και πριν, με βρίσκει αντίθετο. Το τι θα κάνεις, είναι φυσικά δική σου και μόνο επιλογή.

Και να συμπληρώσω στο ίδιο post μια απάντηση στον Mauve:

Ναι, σίγουρα το καρότο κάνει τη διαφορά. Όμως εγώ δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας. Hobbίστας είμαι. Την πλάκα μου κάνω. 

Στην δουλειά μου, πουλάω τις "υπηρεσίες" μου στις τιμές που θέλω. Στο hobby μου, το κάνω "τσάμπα".

----------


## MAuVE

> Στο hobby μου, το κάνω "τσάμπα".


Σύμφωνοι. 
Εγγενώς η λέξη hobby (ερασιτεχνική ασχολία) περιλαμβάνει την αντίστηξη του βιοπορισμού. Δεν είναι εδώ η διαφορά.
Η διαφορά δημιουργείται από τα ατομικά στα ομαδικά hobby.
Στα πρώτα ισχύει "το μοναχός σου χόρευε κ' όσο θέλεις πήδα"
Στα δεύτερα χρειάζεται η συνέργια πολλών ιδιοτήτων-ειδικοτήτων με διαφορετικό βαθμό προσφοράς-ζήτησης. Γιά παράδειγμα θα σε πάω στην κωπηλασία. Υπάρχει το ατομικό σκίφ, η δίκωπος μετά η άνευ πηδαλιούχου και η τετράκωπος (μόνο μετά πηδαλιούχου). Κωπηλάτες υπάρχουν πολλοί, τους πηδαλιούχους κυνηγάνε με το ντουφέκι. Κάνε τους παραλληλισμούς με αυτό που πάμε να φτίαξουμε μόνος σου.

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> Αντώνη δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά θεωρώ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ να ελέγξεις τι περνάει από τον κόμβο σου, εκτός και αν βάλεις σαν προυπόθεση όλα τα πακέτα να ειναι ακρυπτογράφιτα. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, και με πολλή προσπάθεια και παρακολούθηση, ίσως να καταφέρεις να κόψεις αυτόν που μεταχειρίζεται τον εξοπλισμό σου.
> 
> 
> Τέλος πάντων, αν και δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα μας, πίστεψε με, στα 50-100 άτομα που είναι ενεργοί, είναι πολύ εύκολο να μάθεις αν κάτι "παίζεται" πίσω από την πλάτη σου. 
> 
> Τέλος, να συμπληρώσω κάτι:
> 
> ...


Φιλε Αντώνη , ξανά θα διαφωνίσω μαζί σου. 

Η λογική σου οδηγεί ακριβως εκει που λες, και είναι τίμιο από μέρους σου που το λες, αλλα η δικια μου ιδέα δεν είναι για ένα awmn 50-100 ατόμων. 

Τόσα άτομα, και πολλα παραπάνω χωράνε στον δικό μου κόμβο και σε όλους του άλλους λίγους κόμβους που έχουν πλεονέκτημα θέσης όπως ο δικός μου. Μήπως ο καθένας να κάνει ένα awmn για την πάρτη του και για τα φιλαράκια του?

Όχι, δεν είναι το Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network ένα δίκτυο με πληθυσμό μικρότερο από αυτόν του χωριού μου , αλλιως να άλλαξει όνομα.

Όσο για την απόσβεση που λες, ειδικά εγω δεν έχω κανένα προβλημα απόσβεσης, μιας και μέχρι στιγμής η όλη υπόθεση μου έχει στοιχίσει 115 euro, και φυσικά δεν σκέφτηκα ποτέ να αποσβέσω τις "εργατοώρες" μου μιας και είμαι και γω χομπίστας σαν και σένα. Περισσότερες "εργατοώρες" χάλασα γράφοντας σε αυτό το thread μου φαίνεται!
 ::

----------


## vegos

> Στα δεύτερα χρειάζεται η συνέργια πολλών ιδιοτήτων-ειδικοτήτων με διαφορετικό βαθμό προσφοράς-ζήτησης. Γιά παράδειγμα θα σε πάω στην κωπηλασία. Υπάρχει το ατομικό σκίφ, η δίκωπος μετά η άνευ πηδαλιούχου και η τετράκωπος (μόνο μετά πηδαλιούχου). Κωπηλάτες υπάρχουν πολλοί, τους πηδαλιούχους κυνηγάνε με το ντουφέκι. Κάνε τους παραλληλισμούς με αυτό που πάμε να φτίαξουμε μόνος σου.


Φυσικά! Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.

Μόνο που εγώ θέλω να προσφέρω τσάμπα τις υπηρεσίες μου. Και δεν δέχομαι οι υπόλοιποι στην "βάρκα" να βγάζουν χρήματα, επειδή εγώ θέλω να κάνω "τσάμπα" κουπί...

----------


## vegos

> Η λογική σου οδηγεί ακριβως εκει που λες, και είναι τίμιο από μέρους σου που το λες, αλλα η δικια μου ιδέα δεν είναι για ένα awmn 50-100 ατόμων.


Το 50-100 ατόμων είναι αυτό που παίζει σήμερα, άντε και αύριο.. 




> Τόσα άτομα, και πολλα παραπάνω χωράνε στον δικό μου κόμβο και σε όλους του άλλους λίγους κόμβους που έχουν πλεονέκτημα θέσης όπως ο δικός μου. Μήπως ο καθένας να κάνει ένα awmn για την πάρτη του και για τα φιλαράκια του?


Όχι. Μα το ξαναλέω, εγώ, χωρίς να είμαι σε πλεονεκτική θέση αυτή τη στιγμή, *θα προσφέρω όσο μπορώ*! Με μια μικρή διαφορά. Θέλω να το κάνω *τσάμπα*.

Υπάρχει δηλαδή διαχωρισμός σε ανθρώπους που είναι σε πλεονεκτική θέση και σε ανθρώπους που δεν είναι σε τόσο πλεονεκτική θέση;

Όπως έγραψε και πιο πριν ο Πάνος (που μου την "έσκασε" σήμερα  :: ), υπάρχει διαχωρισμός σε άλλους που έχουν περισσότερες γνώσεις ή και περισσότερο ελεύθερο χρόνο από τους υπόλοιπους;[/quote]




> Όχι, δεν είναι το Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network ένα δίκτυο με πληθυσμό μικρότερο από αυτόν του χωριού μου , αλλιως να άλλαξει όνομα.


Καλώς ή κακώς (κακώς κατ' εμέ), σήμερα έτσι είναι. Ελπίζουμε όλοι ότι βοηθώντας, ο καθένας με τον τρόπο του, θα αλλάξει!




> Όσο για την απόσβεση που λες, ειδικά εγω δεν έχω κανένα προβλημα απόσβεσης, μιας και μέχρι στιγμής η όλη υπόθεση μου έχει στοιχίσει 115 euro, και φυσικά δεν σκέφτηκα ποτέ να αποσβέσω τις "εργατοώρες" μου μιας και είμαι και γω χομπίστας σαν και σένα. Περισσότερες "εργατοώρες" χάλασα γράφοντας σε αυτό το thread μου φαίνεται!


Και τότε γιατί προτείνεις τρόπους, για να γίνει το awmn εμπορική επιχείρηση; Κι αν δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι, να το διατυπώσω διαφορετικά: Γιατί προτείνεις τρόπους για να βγάλουν ένα χαρτζιλήκι, αυτοί που έχουν τον καλύτερο εξοπλισμό και την πιο ωραία θέα;

----------


## jason

> Όσο για την απόσβεση που λες, ειδικά εγω δεν έχω κανένα προβλημα απόσβεσης, μιας και μέχρι στιγμής η όλη υπόθεση μου έχει στοιχίσει 115 euro, και φυσικά δεν σκέφτηκα ποτέ να αποσβέσω τις "εργατοώρες" μου μιας και είμαι και γω χομπίστας σαν και σένα. Περισσότερες "εργατοώρες" χάλασα γράφοντας σε αυτό το thread μου φαίνεται!
> 
> 
> Και τότε γιατί προτείνεις τρόπους, για να γίνει το awmn εμπορική επιχείρηση; Κι αν δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι, να το διατυπώσω διαφορετικά: Γιατί προτείνεις τρόπους για να βγάλουν ένα χαρτζιλήκι, αυτοί που έχουν τον καλύτερο εξοπλισμό και την πιο ωραία θέα;


Αντώνη, αν ο σκοπός μου ήταν το χαρτζηλίκι, δεν θα καθόμουνα να συζητάω μαζί σου τώρα. 

Εγώ αναφέρω τα προβλήματα, προτείνω και ρωτάω ταυτόχρονα για λύσεις, λύσεις όμως που δεν θα μετατρέψουν το awmn σε χωρίο του Asterix. 

Και για να στο θέσω και αλλίως, φαντάσου τον linus torvalds να μην έφτιαχνε το Linux, επειδή ακριβώς και σίγουρα τελικά κατέληξε να το χρησιμοποιούν κάποιοι και να κερδίζουν από αυτό. Αν ο Linus και οι φίλοι του σκεφτόταν όπως εσύ, δεν θα υπήρχε Linux τώρα, ούτε και ελπίδα για το awmn να υπάρξει μέσω αυτού.

Αν σκεφτείς όπως σου προτείνω να σκεφτείς, δρομολογήσεις τα πακέτα και τίποτα παραπάνω, και άν αυτό το κάνουν όλοι, δεν θα έχεις ανάγκη την δικιά μου θέα.

----------


## Achille

> Και για να στο θέσω και αλλίως, φαντάσου τον linus torvalds να μην έφτιαχνε το Linux, επειδή ακριβώς και σίγουρα τελικά κατέληξε να το χρησιμοποιούν κάποιοι και να κερδίζουν από αυτό. Αν ο Linus και οι φίλοι του σκεφτόταν όπως εσύ, δεν θα υπήρχε Linux τώρα, ούτε και ελπίδα για το awmn να υπάρξει μέσω αυτού.


Και όμως το Linux δεν είναι τόσο free όσο νομίζεις. Μπορείς να πουλάς μόνο τη συσκευασία και όχι τον κώδικα. Μπορείς να πουλάς support πάνω σε αυτό. Μπορείς να το μετατρέψεις, αλλά πρέπει να δίνεις ελεύθερα τον κώδικα σε μέρος που να μπορεί να τον κατεβάσει ο οποιοσδήποτε. Η GPL είναι περιοριστική σε πολλά θέματα.
Η BSD License είναι όπως την θέτεις εσυ.




> Αν σκεφτείς όπως σου προτείνω να σκεφτείς, δρομολογήσεις τα πακέτα και τίποτα παραπάνω, και άν αυτό το κάνουν όλοι, δεν θα έχεις ανάγκη την δικιά μου θέα.


Μην ξεχνάς ότι απαγορεύεται από τη νομοθεσία να πουλάς υπηρεσίες στα 2.4GHz. Επομένως είναι και υποχρεώσή μας εκτός από δικαίωμά μας να "κόβουμε" και να μην δρομολογούμε κίνηση που έχει εμπορικά κίνητρα.

----------


## kostas

Αρχίσανε τα όργανα.
Δυστυχώς

----------


## Xavier

Στο συγκεκριμάνο θέμα θα έκανα απλά σύγκριση με το Internet.

Στο Internet υπάρχουν providers που χρεώνουν της υπηρεσίες τους.
Κάθε provider προσφέρει σύνδεση και άλλες υπηρεσίες σε πολούς χρήστες σχεδόν στο μέγιστο της ονομαστικής ταχύτητας (συνήθος 56Κ).

Ένα AWMN node μπορεί να προσφέρει σύνδεση στη μέγιστη ονομαστική ταχύτητα (11Mbit) ΤΟ ΠΟΛΥ σε ένα client και αυτό εάν είναι εξαιρετικά τυχερός και έχει ιδανικές συνθήκες. Οι υποχρεώσεις ενός ISP περιλαμβάνουν 24ωρη τεχνική υποστίριξη, 24ωρη λειτουργεία κα. Το κόστος το γνωρίζετε ανάλογα με τον ISP.

Εαν κάποιος έχει τις (κατα την ταπεινή μου γνώμη τουλαχιστον) αυταπάτες οτι μπορεί και να είναι αρκετά τυχερός ώστε να επιτύχει να προσφέρει σε έναν client της υπηρεσίες αυτές για την διασύνδεση του client στο AWMN, οτι θα βρεί κάποιον client που θα είναι διαθέσιμος να πληρώσει ενα τέτοιο ποσό για την διασύνδεση σε ένα τόσο μικρό ακόμα δύκτιο σε σχέση με το Internet και οτι θα το κάνει αυτό διευκρινήζοντας οτι δεν το κάνει εκ μέρος του συλόγου του AWMN, ας το κάνει. 

Η δική μου πεποίθηση είναι οτι απλά κοπιάζει ματαίως και μόνο προσδοκόντας κάτι τέτοιο. 
Τα κίνητρα των περισοτέρων μελών για την διασύνδεση τους στο AWMN μοιάζουν να απέχουν αρκετά την φιλοσοφία αυτή. 
Το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να υλοποιηθεί στην πρόταση "credits" στο AWMN θα ήταν επιβράβευσεις όπως ήδη γίνονται, δηλαδή να αναγνωριστούν τα άτομα που πραγματικά προσφέρουν όπως οι συντονιστές αυτού του forum, άτομα που έχουν περισότερες γνώσεις και τις προσφέρουν απλόχερα και γενικότερα άτομα που έχουν κερδίσει τον σεβασμό και την εκτίμηση μας. 
Άντε να κάνουμε και ένα topic "Ο Κόμβος του μήνα" ('η της εβδομάδας) κατά το γνωστό "Υπάλληλος του μήνα", της χρονιάς κτλ κτλ

----------


## jason

> Αν σκεφτείς όπως σου προτείνω να σκεφτείς, δρομολογήσεις τα πακέτα και τίποτα παραπάνω, και άν αυτό το κάνουν όλοι, δεν θα έχεις ανάγκη την δικιά μου θέα.
> 
> 
> Μην ξεχνάς ότι απαγορεύεται από τη νομοθεσία να πουλάς υπηρεσίες στα 2.4GHz. Επομένως είναι και υποχρεώσή μας εκτός από δικαίωμά μας να "κόβουμε" και να μην δρομολογούμε κίνηση που έχει εμπορικά κίνητρα.


Και πώς θα εμπορίσουμε την δρομολόγηση της εμπορικής κίνησης? Καλά τα λες στην θεωρία Αχιλλέα, στην πράξη να σε δω όμως.

----------


## Achille

> Και πώς θα εμπορίσουμε την δρομολόγηση της εμπορικής κίνησης? Καλά τα λες στην θεωρία Αχιλλέα, στην πράξη να σε δω όμως.


Δεν είπα ότι θα ψάξω να βρω ποιος χρησιμοποιεί το δίκτυο εμπορικά για να τον εμποδίσω. Αν τυχόν όμως πάρει κάτι το μάτι μου, θα το αναφέρω και θα κάνω ότι μπορώ για να το εμποδίσω. Πιστεύω πως κανένας σοβαρός άνθρωπος δεν θα προσπαθούσε να κάνει δουλειά με τέτοιες συνθήκες.

Και μιας και μιλας για πρακτικότητα, μη μου πεις ότι αυτό που πρότεινες με τα certificates και τα credits είναι εφαρμόσιμο. Εδώ δυσκολευόμαστε να κάνουμε traffic shaping έτσι, όχι να έχουμε να "εξαργυρώνουμε" και credits...

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> Και πώς θα εμπορίσουμε την δρομολόγηση της εμπορικής κίνησης? Καλά τα λες στην θεωρία Αχιλλέα, στην πράξη να σε δω όμως.
> 
> 
> Δεν είπα ότι θα ψάξω να βρω ποιος χρησιμοποιεί το δίκτυο εμπορικά για να τον εμποδίσω. Αν τυχόν όμως πάρει κάτι το μάτι μου, θα το αναφέρω και θα κάνω ότι μπορώ για να το εμποδίσω. Πιστεύω πως κανένας σοβαρός άνθρωπος δεν θα προσπαθούσε να κάνει δουλειά με τέτοιες συνθήκες.
> 
> Και μιας και μιλας για πρακτικότητα, μη μου πεις ότι αυτό που πρότεινες με τα certificates και τα credits είναι εφαρμόσιμο. Εδώ δυσκολευόμαστε να κάνουμε traffic shaping έτσι, όχι να έχουμε να "εξαργυρώνουμε" και credits...


Den eipa na ecsargyronoume credits!

Eipa na poulame credits se osous theloyn na agorasoun, h na kerdizoun credits osoi doyleyoun, kai me ta credits ayta, aytoi pou ta agorazoun h ta exoun na exoun eykolies. (opws bandwidth gia paradeigma). 
Kai fysika o sylogos poulontas credits, tha aycsanei thn oikonokikh tou dynamh, gia parapanw yliko klp.

Ennoihtai vevaios oti opoios thelei dinei ta credits toy pisw sto sylogo h se osous den exoun credits klp.

Mia protash ekana, mhn to kanoume kai thema, outws h allws opws vlepw thn exete hdh aporipsei, isws oxi adika.

----------


## xaotikos

Προσωπικές απόψεις και ιδέες εκφράζουμε όλοι, γιαυτό άλλωστε είναι και το forum  ::  Όσον αφορά την ιδέα σου για τα credits δεν είναι βλακεία (κάθε άλλο) αλλά είναι δύσκολα πραγματοποιήσιμο σε δίκτυο στυλ AWMN και ίσως αρκετά άδικο για μερικούς (πχ εγώ έχω εξοπλισμό αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω link με κάποιον λόγω περιοχής - γιατί να μην παίρνω credits και να παίρνει κάποιος ο οποίος με το που σηκώνει λίγο το pigtail "πιάνει" 2-3 AP?)

Αλλά και όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω η εμπορική εκμετάλλευση δεν είναι δυνατή από έναν τέτοιο σύλλογο και η χρέωση για εξαγορά credits είναι εμπορική εκμετάλλευση.

Πάντως οι ιδέες πρέπει να ακούγονται γιατί βοηθάνε πολύ στην εξέλιξή!!!

----------


## vegos

> Αρχίσανε τα όργανα.
> Δυστυχώς


Δεν θα γινότανε κάποια στιγμή; Ακόμα πάντως είναι "ελεγχόμενο"...  ::

----------


## jason

> Προσωπικές απόψεις και ιδέες εκφράζουμε όλοι, γιαυτό άλλωστε είναι και το forum  Όσον αφορά την ιδέα σου για τα credits δεν είναι βλακεία (κάθε άλλο) αλλά είναι δύσκολα πραγματοποιήσιμο σε δίκτυο στυλ AWMN και ίσως αρκετά άδικο για μερικούς (πχ εγώ έχω εξοπλισμό αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω link με κάποιον λόγω περιοχής - γιατί να μην παίρνω credits και να παίρνει κάποιος ο οποίος με το που σηκώνει λίγο το pigtail "πιάνει" 2-3 AP?)
> 
> Αλλά και όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω η εμπορική εκμετάλλευση δεν είναι δυνατή από έναν τέτοιο σύλλογο και η χρέωση για εξαγορά credits είναι εμπορική εκμετάλλευση.
> 
> Πάντως οι ιδέες πρέπει να ακούγονται γιατί βοηθάνε πολύ στην εξέλιξή!!!


Χαοτικέ παιδί μου, πάρε δυο credits από εμένα, από τα πολλά που έχω, και μόλις σου τελειώσουν, έλα να μου ζητήσεις και άλλα. Και πρόσεξε μην σε πιάσει ο Αχιλλέας ή ο Vegos, με τις διαφημίσεις που κουβαλάς πάνω σου.

 ::

----------


## vegos

> Εγώ αναφέρω τα προβλήματα, προτείνω και ρωτάω ταυτόχρονα για λύσεις, λύσεις όμως που δεν θα μετατρέψουν το awmn σε χωρίο του Asterix.


Καταρχάς, τα προβλήματα δεν λύνονται πάντα με το χρήμα. Όσον αφορά το χωριό του Αστερίξ, εμένα μου αρέσει...




> Και για να στο θέσω και αλλίως, φαντάσου τον linus torvalds να μην έφτιαχνε το Linux, επειδή ακριβώς και σίγουρα τελικά κατέληξε να το χρησιμοποιούν κάποιοι και να κερδίζουν από αυτό. Αν ο Linus και οι φίλοι του σκεφτόταν όπως εσύ, δεν θα υπήρχε Linux τώρα, ούτε και ελπίδα για το awmn να υπάρξει μέσω αυτού.


Αν και απάντησαν κι άλλοι, θα το διατυπώσω λίγο διαφορετικά.
Ποιος σου είπε ότι είναι μονόδρομος το linux; Ο MaxGraves πχ έχει ένα αξιοπρεπέστατο και αξιόπιστο AP το οποίο τρέχει Win2k.

Το Linux "έπιασε", γιατί ο Linus ήταν μάγκας, και όταν όλοι πουλάγανε software, αυτός μοίραζε χύμα τον κώδικα.... Αν χρέωνε έστω και τη μισή τιμή από αυτή των Windows, σήμερα θα αγοράζαμε Sco... 




> Αν σκεφτείς όπως σου προτείνω να σκεφτείς, δρομολογήσεις τα πακέτα και τίποτα παραπάνω, και άν αυτό το κάνουν όλοι, δεν θα έχεις ανάγκη την δικιά μου θέα.


Δεν είπα ότι δεν θα το κάνω. Πόσες φορές πρέπει να πω ότι απλώς, θέλω να το κάνω τσάμπα. Και επειδή θέλω να το κάνω εγώ τσάμπα, δεν θέλω να βγάζει κάποιος χρήματα από τον εξοπλισμό μου. Είναι τόσο κακό δηλαδή;

----------


## vegos

> Eipa na poulame credits se osous theloyn na agorasoun, h na kerdizoun credits osoi doyleyoun, kai me ta credits ayta, aytoi pou ta agorazoun h ta exoun na exoun eykolies. (opws bandwidth gia paradeigma).


Πιθανότατα δεν έχω καταλάβει εγώ κάποια πράγματα. Το awmn είναι μια κερδοσκοπική επιχείρηση ή ένα δίκτυο ανταλλαγής πληροφοριών; Είναι κάτι εμπορικό ή κάτι δωρεάν; (η ερώτηση πάει προς όλους, κι όχι προς τα εσένα φυσικά).




> Kai fysika o sylogos poulontas credits, tha aycsanei thn oikonokikh tou dynamh, gia parapanw yliko klp.


Αν κάποιος θέλει να προσφέρει στον "σύλλογο", μπορεί να κάνει τη δωρεά του, να πληρώσει τη συνδρομή του, κλπ.

----------


## jason

> Αν σκεφτείς όπως σου προτείνω να σκεφτείς, δρομολογήσεις τα πακέτα και τίποτα παραπάνω, και άν αυτό το κάνουν όλοι, δεν θα έχεις ανάγκη την δικιά μου θέα.
> 
> 
> Δεν είπα ότι δεν θα το κάνω. Πόσες φορές πρέπει να πω ότι απλώς, θέλω να το κάνω τσάμπα. Και επειδή θέλω να το κάνω εγώ τσάμπα, δεν θέλω να βγάζει κάποιος χρήματα από τον εξοπλισμό μου. Είναι τόσο κακό δηλαδή;


Αντώνη, δεν ξέρω άν είναι κακό ή καλό. Σίγουρα όμως είναι σεβαστό.
Όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά θα είχες και το θαυμασμό μου αν κατάφερνες να υλοποιήσεις αυτο που πιστεύεις, και να κόψεις την εμπορική κίνηση από τον κόμβο σου.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Όπου μπαίνει το χρήμα υπάρχει, η είναι πολύ πιθανό να υπάρξει διαφθορα κάτι το οποίο κανείς μας δεν θέλει.

Όλη η προσπάθεια βασίζεται σε προσωπικές θυσίες του καθενός και (όπως ανέφερε και ο πάνος) δεν είναι δυνατόν να αξιολογηθούν από κανένα.

Αν τελικά γίνει αυτό που φαντάζεσαι, ποιός/ποιοί θα το ελέγχουν και πώς θα το ελέγχουν ? Πιστεύεις οτι μπορεί να υπάρξει διαφάνεια, εγώ όχι. Εκεί είναι που θα αναπτυχθεί η νοοτροποία: πάρε και κάνα credit παραπάνω γιατί είσαι δικός μου κλπ.

Τα άτομα που αποσκοπούν μόνο στο προσωπικό όφελος, δεν έχουν θέση ανάμεσά μας γιατί πολύ απλά στο τέλος αυτοί θα κυριαρχίσουν λόγο της μανίας τους και το δίκτυό για το οποίο εμέις σκηστίκαμε θα καταλήξει μία μεγάλη αγορά. Ότι γίνει πρέπει να γίνει απ' την αρχή το AWMN δεν είναι ενα δίκτυο για τον κάθε έμπορο και τον κάθε καραγκιώζη που επιδή έχει λεφτά την έχει δει κάπως, είναι για όλους. 

Δεν θέλω να καταλήξουμε στο σημείο να μου λένε π.χ. οτι η γνώμη μου δεν μετράει επειδή δεν είμαι router η AP ή επιδεί δεν έχω αρκετά Credits.

Για ποιές υπηρεσείες μιλάς? Το δίκτυο δεν παρέχει καμία. Δηλαδή λες να στερίσουμε το δίκτυο ή μέρος του σε άτομα που έχουν λιγότερα credits ? Δηλαδή π.χ. κάθε φορά που σε βλέπω να μπαίνεις στον Shoutcast Server να σε kickarw? Τότε γιατί να έρθει κάποιος σε μας και να μην στήσει δικό του δίκτυο? Πολύ απλά θα διχαστούμε.

Για μένα η συμετοχή μου στο δίκτυο είναι κάτι που απολαμβάνω, όχι επειδή έχω τσαμπέ DSL απ τον dti αλλά γιατί μου αρέσει να μαθαίνω και όσοι είναι εδωμέσα, τουλάχιστον όσους γνωρίζω προσωπικά το ίδιο θέλουν. Κανείς δεν σκέφτηκε να βγάλει λεφτά απο το δίκτυο και κανείς δεν τα έβαλε πάνω από την ιδέα του δικτύου. Υπάρχουν άτομα που έχουν δώσει ΠΑΡΑ πολά λεφτά και δεν περιμένουν να τα πάρουν πίσω και ποτέ δεν περιφανεύτικαν γι' αυτό ούτε το έκαναν θέμα. Δεν είμαστε θύματα απλά ιδεολόγοι.

Οστώσω επειδή ο κόσμος είναι κακός και το γνωρίζουμε πρέπει να είμαστε έτοιμοι να μιλήσουμε στη γλώσσα τους, να έχουμε καβάτζα δηλαδή κανένα φράγκο, περισσότερο για να ενυσχύουμε την ύπαρξή μας, γι αυτό προτείνω το ταμείο να οργανωθεί καλυτερα και να υπάρξει ένας λογαριασμός στην τράπεζα στο όνομα του συλόγου, μέσω του οποίου να γίνονται οι συναλαγές και να θέσουμε ένα όριο κάτω απ το οποίο να μην πέσουμε. Ας ετοιμαστούμε για το χειρότερο, δεν είναι απίθανο να χρειαστούμε δικηγόρους κλπ. Για να μην πιαστούν μερικοί κορόιδα και πληρώνουν μόνο αυτοί προτείνω να θεσπιστεί ένα συμβολικό ποσό το οποίο θα καταβάλει όποιος είναι στη nodedb της τάξεως των 10 - 20 ευρώ ετησίως.

Ως φοιτητής ακόμα (ξαναδείνω για την ακρίβεια) δεν έχω εξ ορισμού δικά μου λεφτά, παρόλα αυτά βρήκα λεφτά για να στήσω τον κόμβο μου, όσοι από εσάς έχετε την δυνατότητα δώστε κάτι, κι εσείς θα οφεληθείτε από αυτό.

/\/\ic|{ Fl3mm

----------


## jason

> Αν τελικά γίνει αυτό που φαντάζεσαι, ποιός/ποιοί θα το ελέγχουν και πώς θα το ελέγχουν ? Πιστεύεις οτι μπορεί να υπάρξει διαφάνεια, εγώ όχι. Εκεί είναι που θα αναπτυχθεί η νοοτροποία: πάρε και κάνα credit παραπάνω γιατί είσαι δικός μου κλπ.


Αυτή η νοοτροπία υπαρχει. Απλά το awmn για την ώρα κλείνει τα μάτια σε αυτή και κρατάει όσους έχουν αυτή την νοοτροπία απ'εξω. Αυτοί οι απέξω όμως στήνουν και αυτοί το δικό τους δίκτυο, και παρεμβάλουν ήδη στην ίδια συχνότητα. Η πρότασή μου, απλά εχει να κανει με το εξής:"Φέρτε τους μέσα και αυτούς. Καλύτερα ένα δίκτυο "μικτό" παρά δύο ξεχωριστά."
Όσον αφορά την διαφάνεια, τα Mirrors είναι μια προτεινόμενη μέθοδος. Aν τα δεδομένα φυλάσονται ακριβώς τα ίδια σε διαφορετικά μέρη από πολλούς, τότε δύσκολα κάποιος μπορεί να τα αλλοιώσει. 





> Τα άτομα που αποσκοπούν μόνο στο προσωπικό όφελος, δεν έχουν θέση ανάμεσά μας γιατί πολύ απλά στο τέλος αυτοί θα κυριαρχίσουν λόγο της μανίας τους και το δίκτυό για το οποίο εμέις σκηστίκαμε θα καταλήξει μία μεγάλη αγορά. Ότι γίνει πρέπει να γίνει απ' την αρχή το AWMN δεν είναι ενα δίκτυο για τον κάθε έμπορο και τον κάθε καραγκιώζη που επιδή έχει λεφτά την έχει δει κάπως, είναι για όλους.


Μα ούτως η άλλος, αυτός θα φτιάξει το δίκτυό του, και με τα καλύτερα μηχανήματα θα ταπώσει to awmn. Για να μην πω ότι μπορεί να το βγάλει και παράνομο, και γίνω υπερβολικός. Δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου με την άποψή σου οτι πρέπει να υπάρχουν άτομα που δεν έχουν θέση ανάμεσα μας. Η άποψη μου είναι ότι όλοι πρέπει να έχουν θέση ανάμεσά μας, και όλοι πρέπει να έχουν ισότιμη γνώμη.




> Δεν θέλω να καταλήξουμε στο σημείο να μου λένε π.χ. οτι η γνώμη μου δεν μετράει επειδή δεν είμαι router η AP ή επιδεί δεν έχω αρκετά Credits.


Εδώ θέτεις ένα άλλο ζήτημα. Η αποψή μου είναι η εξής. 
Αν δεν έχεις router, ή AP, ή credits, η γνώμη σου θα πρέπει να εξακολουθεί να μετράει ακριβώς το ίδιο με την γνώμη αυτού που έχει 100 AP, 200 routers και 3 δις credits, απλά εσύ δεν θα μπορείς να μπαίνεις στο δίκτυο! 





> Για ποιές υπηρεσείες μιλάς? Το δίκτυο δεν παρέχει καμία.


Μιλάω για τις μελλοντικές υπηρεσίες που θα προκύψουν. 




> Δηλαδή λες να στερίσουμε το δίκτυο ή μέρος του σε άτομα που έχουν λιγότερα credits ? Δηλαδή π.χ. κάθε φορά που σε βλέπω να μπαίνεις στον Shoutcast Server να σε kickarw? Τότε γιατί να έρθει κάποιος σε μας και να μην στήσει δικό του δίκτυο? Πολύ απλά θα διχαστούμε.


Άτομα που δεν έχουν credits, Θα μπορούσαν να αποκτήσουν, είτε με δωρεές ή συνδρομές, είτε στήνοντας κόμβους για το ευατό τους και σε άλλους, μιας και βοηθώντας κάποιον άλλο να στήσει ένα κόμβο, σου δίνει credits. 
Αλλά άν είναι κάποιος ο οποίος δεν έχει στήσει ποτέ κανένα κόμβο, δεν έχει roυter, και δεν έχει προσφέρει τίποτα στο awmn, θεωρείς εσύ δίκαιο με το DHCP που του προσφέρεις να μπορεί να παίρνει όλο το bandwidth από τον Shoutcast Server σου?

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> 
> Δεν θέλω να καταλήξουμε στο σημείο να μου λένε π.χ. οτι η γνώμη μου δεν μετράει επειδή δεν είμαι router η AP ή επιδεί δεν έχω αρκετά Credits.
> 
> 
> Εδώ θέτεις ένα άλλο ζήτημα. Η αποψή μου είναι η εξής. 
> Αν δεν έχεις router, ή AP, ή credits, η γνώμη σου θα πρέπει να εξακολουθεί να μετράει ακριβώς το ίδιο με την γνώμη αυτού που έχει 100 AP, 200 routers και 3 δις credits, απλά εσύ δεν θα μπορείς να μπαίνεις στο δίκτυο!


Μιας και το έφερε η συζήτηση Mick Flemm, έχω να σου κάνω και μια πρόταση. Προτείνω να σου δώσω τα 100 AP, τα 200 routers και τα 3 δις credits που διαθέτω, καθώς και την πρόσβαση μου στο δίκτυο, απλά και μόνο για να μου παραχωρήσεις την ισοτιμία γνώμης που έχεις σε θέματα που αφορούν το awmn. Συμφωνείς?
 ::

----------


## kostas

Φίλε μου, νομίζω ότι η μικρή μας κοινότητα έχει απαντήσει στην πρότασή σου.
Η ισοτιμία μέσα στο AWMN είναι δεδομένη.

----------


## jason

> Φίλε μου, νομίζω ότι η μικρή μας κοινότητα έχει απαντήσει στην πρότασή σου.
> Η ισοτιμία μέσα στο AWMN είναι δεδομένη.


Είναι? μακάρι να είναι, και αν είναι, μακάρι να μείνει έτσι για πάντα.

 ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> ...


Με ολα αυτά στήνω ένα δικό μου μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο και δεν χρειάζομαι κανένα, αλλα αυτή η νοτροποία δεν θα βοηθήσει κανένα. Εξάλου την ισοτημία της γνώμης μου θα την ξανακερδίσω άμεσα.

Δεν μου απάντησες στο θέμα της διαφθοράς τι έχεις να πεις...
Πιστέυεις πως οι κερδοσκόποι που θα μπουν ανάμεσά μας θα είναι αδιάφθοροι ? Πιστέυεις ακόμα οτι δεν θα αρπάξουν κάθε ευκειρία για να μας καβαλίσουν ? Μάλον είσαι αφελής... Όταν χάσεις όλα τα Credits σου εγώ δεν θα σου δόσω  ::   ::   :: 

Αν θέλαν να μας βγάλουν παράνομους θα το είχαν ήδη κάνει, ούτε τους ίδιους συμφέρει. Δεν θα κερδίσουν τίποτα από αυτό, αντιθέτως θα χάσουν χρήματα και χρόνο, το πιθανότερο είναι να χάσουν και οποιαδήποτε δίκη. Έχουμε πολούς με το μέρος μας και δεν έχουνε κανένα, άσε που οι περισσότεροι είναι και οι ίδιοι παράνομοι μέχρι αηδίας.

Όταν ο σύλογος αποκτήσει τέτοια υπόσταση θα είναι δυνατόν να εξαγοραστεί. Σκέψου το λιγάκι, δεν μπορείς να αγοράσεις έναν έναν τα μέλη του, αν όμως ολοι εξαρτόμαστε από μία τράπεζα κλπ μπορεί να αγοραστει, σκέψου κάποτε σε αυτό το site να μπούν διαφημήσεις από πλαίσιο, multirama,  ::  ...

Αυτή τη στιγμή μεταξύ μας υπάρχει σεβασμός, δεν θέλω με κανένα τρόπο να υπονομευθεί αυτό, φαντάσου δηλαδή τον κάθε άσχετο κσεκάρφοτο πιτσιιρήκι που νομίζει οτι θα μπει και θα πάρει τσαμπέ internet να φέρεται με ασέβεια στον dti και τον papashark... Μήπως πετάμε τα διαμάντια μας στα γουρούνια? Διακυνδηνεύουμε πολά αν μέσα σε αυτή την ομάδα μπούν αχόρταγοι, διεφθαρμένοι, ασυνείδητοι κλπ. Όπως είμαστε τώρα έχοθμε πολύ περισσότερη δύναμη. Επιμένω το AWMN να μίνει για λίγους, να δεις που οι λίγοι αυτοί θα είναι μερικές χιλιάδες, αλλά ας έχουμε αυτή τη νοοτροποία και ας αφήσουμε να διαδωθεί οτι δεν είμαστε ένα δίκτυο μπάτε σκύλοι κι άλεστε.
Θα hackέυει κάποιος άσχετος lamerας από τον κόμβο σου και θα πιάσουν εσένα. Πως σου φαίνεται ?

Τέλος αν μπεί κανένας στον Shoutcast Server χωρίς να τον δώ, τότε χαλάλι του για τον κόπο του... Αν και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση  ::   ::   :: ...

Δεν χρειάζεται να παρομοιάσουμε την αγάπη μας γι αυτό που κάνουμε με κανένα Credit, το κάνουμε γιατί το γουστάρουμε, αλλά είμαστε ανεξάρτητοι και είμαστε ομάδα έτσι, είναι σαν να λες να επιτρέψουμε στην κάθε ψωνάρα να έρθει σε ένα συγκρότημα με όνομα που έχει πασχήσει για να το φτιάξει δεν σου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο ???

Ας μείνει το AWN ένα μεγάλο χωριό, να γνωρίζει ο ένας τον άλλο για να υπάρχει και έλεγχος και τα σχετικά.

Φιλικότατα πάντα, στο κάτω κάτω όλοι ίσοι είμαστε (ακόμα).


/\/\ic|{ Fl3mm

----------


## jason

[quote=Mick Flemm]


> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από "Mick Flemm":43ad7
> 
> ...


Με ολα αυτά στήνω ένα δικό μου μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο και δεν χρειάζομαι κανένα, αλλα αυτή η νοτροποία δεν θα βοηθήσει κανένα. Εξάλου την ισοτημία της γνώμης μου θα την ξανακερδίσω άμεσα.
[/quote:43ad7]

Δεν στο εξήγησα καλά φαίνεται. Υπονοούσα ότι τα 100 AP και τα 200 routers θα εξακολουθούσαν να ανήκουν στο awmn. Και στο βαθμό που εσύ θα είχες χασεί το δικαίωμα της γνώμης, εγω αμέσως μετά θα είχα την γνώμη να επιστραφουν αυτά σε μένα, χωρίς φυσικά να σου επιστρέψω και την γνώμη σου μαζι!
Τέλος πάντων, πολύ το φιλοσοφίσαμε το θέμα!  :: 

Μένω σε αυτό που είπε ο Kostas, ότι δηλαδή η μικρή κοινότητα του awmn έδωσε τη (προσωρινή) απάντησή της σε αυτό το θέμα. Ελπίζω να υπαρξουν και άλλες ερωτήσεις στο μέλλον που να απευθύνονται στην μικρή κοινότητα του awmn και φυσικά η απάντησεις της κοινότητας να γίνονται το ίδιο σεβαστές όπως αυτή η απάντηση.

----------


## alexbo1

Έχεις σκεφθεί τι θα γίνει αν ένα άτομο από το backbone αποφασίσει ότι δεν μπορεί να διαθέσει χρήματα.. για να πάρει μονάδες!!! Θα ήθελα επίσης να σου αναφέρω ,και αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με, ότι τα 2.5MHz είναι ελεύθερη συχνότητα και δεν εμπορευματοποιείται…

Περίμενε πρώτα να φτιαχτεί το AWMN, γιατί κακά τα ψέματα τα περισσότερα nodes είναι ενδιαφερόμενοι, και ύστερα κάποιος τρόπος θα βρεθεί να εξυπηρετηθούν όλοι. 
Πολύ καλά κάνεις και λες τις ιδέες σου ακόμη και αν κάποιες από αυτές απορρίπτονται… 
Πάλι θα πρότεινα ανάλογα με το επίπεδο χρήστη (client, Cx, Bx, Ax) να υπάρχει και η ανάλογη προτεραιότητα στην χρήση των κόμβων.

Το θέμα είναι ότι κατ’ αρχάς δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη τοοοοοόσοι πελάτες, υπάρχουν ήδη πολλά άλλα προβλήματα…
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Ανακεφαλαιωτικώς, διακρίνω δύο ερωτήματα που θα μείνουν απ' αυτήν την συζήτηση :
1. Εάν το Ασύρματο Δίκτυο αποτελείται από πόρους (storage, bandwidth) που ανήκουν στα μέλη του και δεν χρησιμοποιεί πόρους τρίτων (ούτε καν σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο πέραν, ίσως, όσων μοιράζουν τα μέλη), θα υπάρξει γενικευμένη έλλειψη πόρων ; Για να το πούμε λιανά, τί συμφέρον έχει όποιος στήσει κόμβο να αφήνει τους άλλους να περνούν (και, ίσως, να αντιγράφουν κάτι ή να αποθηκεύουν κάτι στον χώρο που προσφέρει για κοινή χρήση) από τον κόμβο του ; Γιατί να μην περιορίσει αυτός τους πόρους που προσφέρει στο ελάχιστο και να εκμεταλλευθεί τους πόρους των άλλων στο μέγιστο ; Για παράδειγμα, αν υπάρχουν μέλη μανιώδεις με τα παιχνίδια και πιάνουν όλο το bandwidth μέρα και νύχτα, τι θα κάνουμε ;
Δύο λύσεις υπάρχουν, η εξής μία : Να μπούν όρια στην χρήση. Εάν δεχθούμε την συλλογιστική της πλειοψηφίας, 
α. τα όρια αυτά θα είναι τα ίδια για όλους, 
β. θα τα συμφωνήσουμε σε επίπεδο δικτύου και όχι επί μέρους κόμβων και
γ. δεν θα μπορεί κανείς να παραχωρήσει τα δικαιώματά του σε άλλον. 
Με όλο το σεβασμό στην άποψη αυτή, πώς θα ελεγχθεί αυτό ; Αν ο Δ (που δεν παίζει ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια) δώσει στον Ε (που παίζει) τον κωδικό πρόσβασης στα δικαιώματά του ή τον πουλήσει έναντι χρημάτων, πώς θα παρέμβουμε ; Πώς θα το μάθουμε ; 
2. Τί κάνουμε αν θέλουμε να διασυνδέσουμε το AWMN στο σύνολό του με άλλους πόρους (βασικά με το διαδίκτυο) εξωτερικούς του AWMN ; Αν βρεθεί κάποιος τηλεπικοινωνιακός φορέας που προσφέρεται να φέρνει την κίνηση του AWMN στο διαδίκτυο με κατευθείαν σύνδεση και μεγάλη ταχύτητα, θα του χαλαλίζαμε (λέμε τώρα) 10 ευρώ τον μήνα ; Καλό είναι το δωρεάν δεν λέω, αλλά είναι τόσο μεμπτό να δίναμε, μέσω συνδρομής, κάτι τι για να έχουμε αυτήν την δυνατότητα ;
Η προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως το όφελος για μένα από την συμμετοχή στην προσπάθεια του AWMN σε γνώσεις και πείρα θα είναι μεγάλο, είτε το ασύρματο δίκτυο πήξει από την ανεξέλεγκτη χρήση του είτε όχι. Είτε τα μέλη κάνουν λαθρεμπόριο δικαιωμάτων, είτε όχι. Είτε συνδεθούμε και μέσω AWMN στο διαδίκτυο, είτε όχι. 
Νομίζω, όμως, ότι ο προβληματισμός για τα θέματα που ήγειρε ο jason πρέπει να συνεχίσει να μας απασχολεί όλους μας. Αν τα κατανοήσουμε, θα δούμε ότι δεν μπορούμε να τα αποφύγουμε και ότι η εμμονή σε άκαμπτη στάση έχει κόστος. Κατά κανόνα το κόστος αυτό μπορούν να το πληρώσουν οι ευπορώτεροι, αν όχι σε χρήματα, πάντως σε ελεύθερο χρόνο, σε γρήγορη πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο, π.χ. στην δουλειά τους, στην σύνδεση των γονέων τους κλπ. Αν μείνουμε στην άκαμπτη στάση, θα χάσουμε και το επιχείρημα ότι πάμε για ένα δίκτυο ευρείας αποδοχής και θα κατηγορηθούμε ότι στήνουμε μιαν ασύρματη ψηφιακή αριστοκρατία (ΑΨΑ). Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε κτήμα μας τον προβληματισμό και τα επιχειρήματα του jason. Θα μας χρειασθούν πολύ και στο ασύρματο δίκτυο και στην ζωή γενικά, αν όχι τώρα αμέσως, πολύ σύντομα.
Ζητώ συγγνώμην για το μακρύ post.

----------


## Achille

> Το θέμα είναι ότι κατ’ αρχάς δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη τοοοοοόσοι πελάτες, υπάρχουν ήδη πολλά άλλα προβλήματα…


Αυτή είναι η ανακεφαλαίωση του ζητήματος Γιώργο. Υπάρχουνε συστήματα πολύ μεγαλύτερα από το AWMN που λειτουργούνε άψογα στη λογική που έχουμε μέχρι στιγμής. Και θα συνεχίσουν να λειτουργούν όσο μεγάλα και αν γίνουν.
Την στιγμή που θα κάνουμε το AWMN εργασιακό χώρο (όσο δουλέψεις, τόσο θα φας), η ιδέα θα καταρρεύσει. Γιατί θα φύγουν αυτοί που κάνουν τη δουλειά (λογαριασμό θα δώσω πόσο θα δουλέψω ::  και θα μείνουν αυτοί που κοιτάνε να φάνε (στήσε κανα άδειο ftp site να πάρουμε κανα credit!).Το είπαν τόσοι άνθρωποι σε αυτό το thread.
Διαβάστε λίγο την ιστορία των BBSes για να δείτε τι σημαίνει προσφέρω χωρίς να κερδίζω τίποτα. Τότε που αγόραζες πανάκριβες τηλεφωνικές γραμμές και modems για να μοιράζεις τα αρχεία που είχες, μόνο και μόνο για να δεις ένα μύνημα που έλεγε "ευχαριστώ! είσαι ο πρώτος!".

----------


## vegos

> Την στιγμή που θα κάνουμε το AWMN εργασιακό χώρο (όσο δουλέψεις, τόσο θα φας), η ιδέα θα καταρρεύσει. Γιατί θα φύγουν αυτοί που κάνουν τη δουλειά (λογαριασμό θα δώσω πόσο θα δουλέψω και θα μείνουν αυτοί που κοιτάνε να φάνε (στήσε κανα άδειο ftp site να πάρουμε κανα credit!).Το είπαν τόσοι άνθρωποι σε αυτό το thread.
> Διαβάστε λίγο την ιστορία των BBSes για να δείτε τι σημαίνει προσφέρω χωρίς να κερδίζω τίποτα. Τότε που αγόραζες πανάκριβες τηλεφωνικές γραμμές και modems για να μοιράζεις τα αρχεία που είχες, μόνο και μόνο για να δεις ένα μύνημα που έλεγε "ευχαριστώ! είσαι ο πρώτος!".


Με κάλυψες στο *101*% !!!! Ακριβώς ότι σκεφτόμουν!  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

BBS e re glendia, molis pou tis prolava  ::  me to 14.400 Zoom mou (kavatzwmeno apo ena gnwsto mou) sthn vrwmerh grammh mou panw se feresyxno.....

AXXXX

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexbo1
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι κατ’ αρχάς δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη τοοοοοόσοι πελάτες, υπάρχουν ήδη πολλά άλλα προβλήματα…
>    
> 
> 
> Αυτή είναι η ανακεφαλαίωση του ζητήματος Γιώργο. Υπάρχουνε συστήματα πολύ μεγαλύτερα από το AWMN που λειτουργούνε άψογα στη λογική που έχουμε μέχρι στιγμής. Και θα συνεχίσουν να λειτουργούν όσο μεγάλα και αν γίνουν.
> Την στιγμή που θα κάνουμε το AWMN εργασιακό χώρο (όσο δουλέψεις, τόσο θα φας), η ιδέα θα καταρρεύσει. Γιατί θα φύγουν αυτοί που κάνουν τη δουλειά (λογαριασμό θα δώσω πόσο θα δουλέψω και θα μείνουν αυτοί που κοιτάνε να φάνε (στήσε κανα άδειο ftp site να πάρουμε κανα credit!).Το είπαν τόσοι άνθρωποι σε αυτό το thread.
> Διαβάστε λίγο την ιστορία των BBSes για να δείτε τι σημαίνει προσφέρω χωρίς να κερδίζω τίποτα. Τότε που αγόραζες πανάκριβες τηλεφωνικές γραμμές και modems για να μοιράζεις τα αρχεία που είχες, μόνο και μόνο για να δεις ένα μύνημα που έλεγε "ευχαριστώ! είσαι ο πρώτος!".


απλά να υπενθυμίσω ότι τα BBS δεν υπάρχουν πιά. Μήπως επειδή δεν φτιάξανε wireless bank?

..εντάξει , εντάξει πλάκα κάνω!

 ::  

Σοβαρότερα τώρα, νομίζω ότι αυτή και μόνο η κατοχή ενός awmn κόμβου θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετή και να δίνει αρκετά credits για να μπορεί να "τρώει" κάποιος χωρίς να "δουλεύει".

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alexbo1
> 
> Το θέμα είναι ότι κατ’ αρχάς δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη τοοοοοόσοι πελάτες, υπάρχουν ήδη πολλά άλλα προβλήματα…
>    
> 
> 
> Την στιγμή που θα κάνουμε το AWMN εργασιακό χώρο (όσο δουλέψεις, τόσο θα φας), η ιδέα θα καταρρεύσει. Γιατί θα φύγουν αυτοί που κάνουν τη δουλειά (λογαριασμό θα δώσω πόσο θα δουλέψω και θα μείνουν αυτοί που κοιτάνε να φάνε (στήσε κανα άδειο ftp site να πάρουμε κανα credit!).


Αχιλλέα νομίζω ότι είσαι λιγάκι εκτός θέματος εδω πέρα. Δεν μίλησε κανείς για στήσιμο ftp site. Για στήσιμο awmn κόμβων μιλήσαμε.
 ::

----------


## kostas

> Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε κτήμα μας τον προβληματισμό και τα επιχειρήματα του jason.


Εγώ πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να έχουμε δικά μας επιχειρήματα.

Αν το AWMN δεν παραμείνει "αναρχικό" και αυτοδιαχειριζόμενο, ας το έχουν να το χαίρονται όσοι δεν μπορούν να διδαχθούν από την ιστορία, η οποία απλόχερα μας πληροφορεί για την απολύτως προβλέψιμη κατάληξη ΚΑΘΕ πυραμιδικής-ιεραρχικής μορφής άσκησης της εξουσίας (βλέπε διαφθορά κλπ κλπ).

Δυστυχώς όμως, η πληροφορία δεν μετουσιώνεται πάντα σε γνώση.

----------


## Achille

> Αχιλλέα νομίζω ότι είσαι λιγάκι εκτός θέματος εδω πέρα. Δεν μίλησε κανείς για στήσιμο ftp site. Για στήσιμο awmn κόμβων μιλήσαμε.


Μίλησες για "χρέωση" του DHCP, οπότε θεώρησα ότι και άλλες υπηρεσίες που παρέχονται θα συμπεριλαμβάνονται.

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από GGEORGAN
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε κτήμα μας τον προβληματισμό και τα επιχειρήματα του jason.
> 
> 
> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να έχουμε δικά μας επιχειρήματα.
> 
> Αν το AWMN δεν παραμείνει "αναρχικό" και αυτοδιαχειριζόμενο, ας το έχουν να το χαίρονται όσοι δεν μπορούν να διδαχθούν από την ιστορία, η οποία απλόχερα μας πληροφορεί για την απολύτως προβλέψιμη κατάληξη ΚΑΘΕ πυραμιδικής-ιεραρχικής μορφής άσκησης της εξουσίας (βλέπε διαφθορά κλπ κλπ).
> 
> Δυστυχώς όμως, η πληροφορία δεν μετουσιώνεται πάντα σε γνώση.


χμμμ... δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ πολύ σε "φιλοσοφικά" μονοπάτια. 

Ποιός μίλησε όμως για ιεραρχικές δομές? 

Νομίζω περισσότερο μιλήσαμε για δημοκρατικές δομές, και για Mirroring της τράπεζας έτσι ώστε η διαφάνεια, οι πολλαπλες κόπιες και φυσικά το επώνυμο χρήμα να αντιμετωπίζουν την διαφθορά.

----------


## vegos

> απλά να υπενθυμίσω ότι τα BBS δεν υπάρχουν πιά. Μήπως επειδή δεν φτιάξανε wireless bank?


Δες την συννημένη εικόνα. Το BBS είναι έτοιμο, το hardware (μαζί με άλλες υπηρεσίες) είναι έτοιμο, να έκοβε και το κρύο να έβαζα τον ιστό, καλά θα ήτανε...




> 


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Achille

> χμμμ... δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ πολύ σε "φιλοσοφικά" μονοπάτια.


Βλέπεις όμως πως κανένας δεν συμφωνεί με την πρότασή σου. Το poll που έκανες είναι ξεκάθαρο. Αυτό σημαίνει κάτι από τα παρακάτω:
1)Δεν μπορείς να εκφράσεις αυτό που εννοείς 
2)Οι συνομιλητές σου είναι τούβλα και δεν καταλαβαίνουν
3)Όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε, απλά δεν συμφωνούμε  :: 

Αν ήθελες όμως να πάμε παραπέρα τη συζήτηση, περιμένω να παρουσιάσεις συγκεκριμένη υλοποίηση αυτών που θεωρητικά προτείνεις. Εκεί μπορώ να σου απαντήσω με ακλόνητα επιχειρήματα ότι αυτό που προτείνεις δεν γίνεται (εκτός βέβαια αν με πείσεις ότι γίνεται). Όπως συμφώνησα μαζί σου ότι δεν γίνεται να παρακολουθεί κάποιος τι περνάει από τον κόμβο του (ακόμα και αν φιλοσοφικά ίσως ήθελε).

Δεν έχει νόημα να συζητάμε για πράγματα που είναι ανέφικτα.

----------


## ggeorgan

achille και kostas
Ίσως δεν έγινα αντιληπτός.
Αναγνωρίζετε ότι τα θέματα των (συντομογραφικά τα λέω έτσι) 
1. bandwidth hogs και της 
2. διασυνδέσεως με τρίτους
είναι υπαρκτά, αν όχι σήμερα, στο μέλλον ;
Έχετε τρόπους να τα αντιμετωπίσουμε που είναι καλύτεροι από αυτόν που προτείνω (για τους σκοπούς της συζητήσεως μόνον) στα σημεία α, β και γ ;
Εάν ναι, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να τους κοινολογήσετε και σε μας όλους, ει δυνατόν και με παραδείγματα από δίκτυα εν λειτουργία, γιατί θα μας δώσουν ισχυρά (μακάρι και καταλυτικά) επιχειρήματα έναντι πολλών τρίτων και τετάρτων αμφισβητιών και μερικών δυνάμει υπονομευτών του όλου έργου.
Εαν όχι, αποδέχεστε ότι η λύση που σκιαγραφώ θα έχει τις αδυναμίες που περιγράφω και τις θεωρείτε αποδεκτές ;
ΥΓ. Συγγνώμην κιόλας για την ρητορική μου σήμερα. Είχα πολλές λιανοδουλειές και δεν έχω καλή συγκέντρωση.

----------


## vegos

> achille και kostas
> Ίσως δεν έγινα αντιληπτός.


Αν και δεν αφορά εμένα  ::  θα πω τη γνώμη μου:




> Αναγνωρίζετε ότι τα θέματα των (συντομογραφικά τα λέω έτσι) 
> 1. bandwidth hogs και της 
> 2. διασυνδέσεως με τρίτους
> είναι υπαρκτά, αν όχι σήμερα, στο μέλλον ;
> Έχετε τρόπους να τα αντιμετωπίσουμε που είναι καλύτεροι από αυτόν που προτείνω (για τους σκοπούς της συζητήσεως μόνον) στα σημεία α, β και γ ;
> Εάν ναι, νομίζω ότι πρέπει να τους κοινολογήσετε και σε μας όλους, ει δυνατόν και με παραδείγματα από δίκτυα εν λειτουργία, γιατί θα μας δώσουν ισχυρά (μακάρι και καταλυτικά) επιχειρήματα έναντι πολλών τρίτων και τετάρτων αμφισβητιών και μερικών δυνάμει υπονομευτών του όλου έργου.


Πρόβλημα με το bandwidth; Κανένα. Η λύση υπάρχει, όπως και παλαιότερα με τα BBSes (αυτήν ξέρετε, αυτήν εμπιστεύεστε): 
(1) Χρονικό όριο ή/και (2) μείωση ταχύτητας από τον server όταν είναι "busy"

Πρόβλημα διασύνδεσης; Εγώ νομίζω ότι αρκετοί έχουν την διάθεση να το κάνουν, αφιλοκερδώς... Πχ, αρκετοί τρέχουν σήμερα με 2 interfaces, χωρίς να τους τα χάρισε κανείς, ούτε να τους τα έστησε κλπ. 

Αν φτάσουμε κάποια στιγμή σε σημείο τέτοιο που δεν επαρκούν οι κόμβοι κλπ για να επεκταθεί το δίκτυο με την δίπλα πόλη, *τότε* αυτομάτως (κατ' εμέ) σημαίνει ότι το δίκτυο είναι για τα μπάζα και δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος διασύνδεσης με άλλη πόλη, νομό κλπ...

Ο σκοπός είναι να φτιαχτεί ένα δίκτυο, ΑΝΟΙΧΤΟ σε όλους. Χωρίς πολλά πολλά.. Τουλάχιστον έτσι το έχω καταλάβει εγώ... Όποιος θέλει, χλουπ, παίρνει μια wifi καρτούλα και "συνδέεται". Η κυκλοφορώ με το φορητό μου/pda μου και ξέρω ότι μπορώ να κάνω μια netmeeting κλήση στον χ φίλο μου...

----------


## Achille

Σου απαντώ λοιπόν συγκεκριμένα:




> 1. Εάν το Ασύρματο Δίκτυο αποτελείται από πόρους (storage, bandwidth) που ανήκουν στα μέλη του και δεν χρησιμοποιεί πόρους τρίτων (ούτε καν σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο πέραν, ίσως, όσων μοιράζουν τα μέλη), θα υπάρξει γενικευμένη έλλειψη πόρων ; Για να το πούμε λιανά, τί συμφέρον έχει όποιος στήσει κόμβο να αφήνει τους άλλους να περνούν (και, ίσως, να αντιγράφουν κάτι ή να αποθηκεύουν κάτι στον χώρο που προσφέρει για κοινή χρήση) από τον κόμβο του ; Γιατί να μην περιορίσει αυτός τους πόρους που προσφέρει στο ελάχιστο και να εκμεταλλευθεί τους πόρους των άλλων στο μέγιστο ; Για


Γιατί αν το κάνουν όλοι αυτό, δεν θα υπάρξει δίκτυο. Και όλοι θέλουν να υπάρξει δίκτυο, γι' αυτό και δεν το κάνουν.
Αυτό που λέτε λειτουργεί στα ratio ftp sites. Κατεβάζεις ένα αρχείο, αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να στείλεις κάποιο άλλο. Το σύστημα δεν δουλεύει, γιατί όλοι το απεχθάνονται. Όσοι έχουν ratio sites τα μόνα uploads που βλέπουνε είναι το /dev/zero και το /boot/vmlinuz. Όσοι έχουν ανοιχτά sites, όλο και κάποιος βρίσκεται να τους ανεβάσει κάτι.

Στο open source όλοι δίνουν τον κώδικά τους δωρεάν. Γιατί; Γιατί έτσι θέλουν. Ότι μπορεί προσφέρει ο καθένας. Δεν είπε κανένας "γράψε και συ πρώτα ένα πρόγραμμα για να σου δώσω το δικό μου". Αν όλοι βάζανε Linux και κανένας δεν έγραφε κώδικα για το Linux, το Linux θα πέθαινε. Και όμως ζει και βασιλεύει.




> παράδειγμα, αν υπάρχουν μέλη μανιώδεις με τα παιχνίδια και πιάνουν όλο το bandwidth μέρα και νύχτα, τι θα κάνουμε ;
> Δύο λύσεις υπάρχουν, η εξής μία : Να μπούν όρια στην χρήση.


Δεν νομίζω ότι διαφώνησε κανένας με αυτό που λες. Όλοι διαφωνούμε να μπει μέσα το "κριτήριο" της "προσφοράς" του καθενός.



> Εάν δεχθούμε την συλλογιστική της πλειοψηφίας, 
> α. τα όρια αυτά θα είναι τα ίδια για όλους,


Τώρα μιλάμε σωστά. Αλλά υπάρχουν τεχνικά προβλήματα στο να γίνει αυτό που λες. Και γω θα ήθελα να μοιράζονται όλα ίσα και όμοια, αλλά μπορεί να μην γίνεται. Δείτε και τη συζήτηση στις Δοκιμές για το Hidden Node.



> β. θα τα συμφωνήσουμε σε επίπεδο δικτύου και όχι επί μέρους κόμβων και


Τα όρια εννοείς; Φαντάζομαι ότι θα συμφωνήσουν όλοι και σε αυτό.



> γ. δεν θα μπορεί κανείς να παραχωρήσει τα δικαιώματά του σε άλλον.


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς εννοείς με αυτό.



> Με όλο το σεβασμό στην άποψη αυτή, πώς θα ελεγχθεί αυτό ; Αν ο Δ (που δεν παίζει ηλεκτρονικά παιχνίδια) δώσει στον Ε (που παίζει) τον κωδικό πρόσβασης στα δικαιώματά του ή τον πουλήσει έναντι χρημάτων, πώς θα παρέμβουμε ; Πώς θα το μάθουμε ; 
> [quote:835f2]
> Γιατί πολύ απλά δεν θα το κάνουμε σε επίπεδο χρηστών, αλλά σε επίπεδο υπολογιστών. Η κάθε IP ή το κάθε subnet θα έχει τόσο bandwidth. Πάντως αυτό που θέλετε λέγεται Quality of Service και δεν είναι απολύτως εφικτό να γίνει, ειδικά στο 802.11b και γενικά στο IPv4.
> [quote:835f2]
> 2. Τί κάνουμε αν θέλουμε να διασυνδέσουμε το AWMN στο σύνολό του με άλλους πόρους (βασικά με το διαδίκτυο) εξωτερικούς του AWMN ; Αν βρεθεί κάποιος τηλεπικοινωνιακός φορέας που προσφέρεται να φέρνει την κίνηση του AWMN στο διαδίκτυο με κατευθείαν σύνδεση και μεγάλη ταχύτητα, θα του χαλαλίζαμε (λέμε τώρα) 10 ευρώ τον μήνα ;


[/quote:835f2][/quote:835f2]
ΝΑΙ. Θα πούμε 10 ευρώ το μήνα, δεν θα βάλουμε ογκοχρέωση να πληρώνει ο καθένας ότι κατεβάζει. Κατάλαβες που είναι η διαφορά;

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> χμμμ... δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ πολύ σε "φιλοσοφικά" μονοπάτια. 
> 
> 
> Βλέπεις όμως πως κανένας δεν συμφωνεί με την πρότασή σου. Το poll που έκανες είναι ξεκάθαρο. Αυτό σημαίνει κάτι από τα παρακάτω:
> 1)Δεν μπορείς να εκφράσεις αυτό που εννοείς 
> 2)Οι συνομιλητές σου είναι τούβλα και δεν καταλαβαίνουν
> 3)Όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε, απλά δεν συμφωνούμε 
> ...


Αχιλλέα, περιμένω τα ακλόνητα επιχειρήματα.
 ::

----------


## jason

Η ερώτηση μου απευθυνόταν στο ευρύ κοινό, και είχε να κάνει με το αν σας αρέσει η ιδέα. Ανώφελο να μπούμε σε τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες υλοποίησης, ιδίως εφόσον αυτή η ιδέα δεν αρέσει κιόλας. 

Ας σας αρέσει πρώτα η ιδέα, ας την θέσουμε ώς στρατηγικό στόχο, και μετά συζητάμε για το πως μπορούμε να την υλοποιήσουμε, εκτός και αν ο Αχιλλέας μας βρει ακλόνητα επιχειρήματα που καθιστούν τον στρατηγικό στόχο ανέφικτο. (που δεν θα βρει κατά την δικιά μου εκτίμηση)

Δύσκολος στόχος είναι σίγουρα, αλλα όχι ανέφικτος.

----------


## tassos

Η ιδέα (πρωτότυπη μπορώ να πω) δεν αρέσει γενικώς και αυτό φαίνεται.
Ο λόγος που αναφέρθηκε με τόσους τρόπους πιο πάνω είναι ένας: Το δίκτυο δεν έχει "προνομιούχους" και μη. Είναι community network και τα τυχόν προβλήματα που θα παρουσιαστούν λύνονται υπό αυτό το πρίσμα. Η προσφορά του καθενός φαίνεται στην πράξη και γίνεται και γνωστή στους υπόλοιπους διότι ο τρόπος επικοινωνίας μας είναι αυτό το forum που είναι προσβάσιμο στον καθένα. Κάποια "προνόμια" θα τα απολαμβάνουν αυτοί που το αξίζουν, όχι επειδή παίρνουν credits, αλλά επειδή παίρνουν το ουσιαστικότερο credit-ευχαριστώ από τους υπόλοιπους. Μιλάω για "προνόμια" του στιλ "Έχω πάρει μια DSL 1Mbit και την μοιράζομαι με τον x γνωστό μου μέσω του awmn. Έπειδη ο y είναι ωραίο παιδί και μας φέρνει και κεραίες κάθε μήνα, τη μοιράζομαι και με τον y όταν μπορώ." Αυτό είναι ένα απλό παράδειγμα, μπορώ να σκεφτώ κι άλλα.

Γενικώς πιστεύω ότι επιμένεις άδικα.... δεν υπάρχει λόγος. 
Θα αντιστρέψω το ερώτημά σου και θα πω: Ποιο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα πιστεύεις ότι δεν λύνεται εαν δεν έχουμε wireless bank;

----------


## Achille

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Achille
> 
> Αν ήθελες όμως να πάμε παραπέρα τη συζήτηση, περιμένω να παρουσιάσεις συγκεκριμένη υλοποίηση αυτών που θεωρητικά προτείνεις. Εκεί μπορώ να σου απαντήσω με ακλόνητα επιχειρήματα ότι αυτό που προτείνεις δεν γίνεται (εκτός βέβαια αν με πείσεις ότι γίνεται).
> 
> 
> Αχιλλέα, περιμένω τα ακλόνητα επιχειρήματα.


Στην πρόταση που δεν έκανες;  ::

----------


## Achille

> Έπειδη ο y είναι ωραίο παιδί και μας φέρνει και κεραίες κάθε μήνα, τη μοιράζομαι και με τον y όταν μπορώ."


Πάντως όπως διάβαζα την πρόταση, νόμισα ότι θα διάβαζα:
Έπειδη ο y είναι ωραίο παιδί και μας φέρνει και γκόμενες κάθε μήνα...  ::  

Sorry papashark για το off-topic  ::

----------


## kostas

Ακόμα δε στήθηκε το δίκτυο και εμείς συζητάμε για πιθανά διαχειριστικά προβλήματα του μέλλοντος.
Πολύ "ελληνικό" δεν ακούγεται αυτό βρε παιδιά; 

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να δούμε αν είχαν τέτοιου είδους προβλήματα και αν είχαν πώς τα έλυσαν, οι συνάδελφοί μας οι Αυστραλοί και οι Αμερικάνοι;

----------


## ggeorgan

vegos (και φυσικά όλοι οι αναγνώστες του thread) συγγνώμην.
Ήθελα να πάρω όλων την γνώμη, αλλά τον kostas και τον achille έτυχε να τους έχω συναντήσει και πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο και είχα μεγαλύτερη άνεση να γράψω οταν ήξερα ότι απευθύνομαι σ' αυτούς.
Νομίζω ότι καταλήγουμε πλέον κάπου χάρη στην πρόταση του jason και τις απόψεις όλων.
1. Συμφωνούμε στην φάση αυτή, αν προκύψει στενότητα πόρων, να μπούν όρια βάσει IP ή subnet (αυτό λοιπόν είναι το μέτρο της προσφοράς καθενός) με δυναμική επαναχορήγηση των πόρων όταν δεν υπάρχει στενότητα ; Κάτι όπως κάνουν τώρα οι ISP για τους χρήστες τους πάνω, κάτω, αλλά χωρίς την χρονοχρέωση του ΟΤΕ ; Αυτό μου φαίνεται ότι το λέει ο achille. Όποιος θέλει παραπάνω πόρους ας βάλει παραπάνω κόμβους, ακόμα κι αν άλλος ευχαρίστως (ίσως και με άλλα ανταλλάγματα)θα του διέθετε αυτούς τους πόρους που σ' αυτόν περισσεύουν Ο κανόνας αυτός λέγεται use it or lose it.
2. Συμφωνούμε όλοι με την απάντηση του achille για διασύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο αντί (λέμε) 10 € τον μήνα χωρίς ογκο- ή χρονοχρέωση ; Φυσικά, για να είμαστε νόμιμοι, θα πρέπει το σωματείο να αγοράζει μαζικά από κάποιον (ή και κάποιους) τηλεπικοινωνιακό φορέα (ο οποίος θα μπορεί να βγάζει κέρδος), αλλά το σωματείο θα δίνει την πρόσβαση στο κόστος στα μέλη του, οπότε, εαν υπάρχει (πιθανόν, αλλά μικρό) περίσσευμα θα πρέπει να το δαπανά το σωματείο για σκοπούς του σωματείου μέσα στο διαχειριστικό έτος στο οποίο προκύπτει το περίσσευμα. 
Αυτά τα γράφω γιατί υπάρχει παραπλήσιο δίκτυο εν λειτουργία και μάλιστα (σε επαρχιακή πόλη) μέσα στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Τo link δεν το δίνω ακόμα, παρά το τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον που έχει, γιατί εγώ το πήρα από super εμπιστευτική πηγή, αν και υπάρχει σχετική αναφορά στον διεθνή τύπο. Πάντως, ο dti το ξέρει και θα το βγάλει όταν πρέπει. Παρακαλώ μην με φέρετε σε δύσκολη θέση με το να τον πιέσετε ακαίρως γι' αυτό. Την αναφορά την έκανα μόνο για τους σκοπούς της συζητήσεως στην οποία και σας παρακαλώ να επανέλθουμε.
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι συγγνώμην.

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Achille
> 
> ...


  ::  

Λοιπόν, για να το πω χοντρικά, φαντάζομαι μια mirrored βάση με public κλειδιά.
Επίσης φαντάζομαι και μια mirrored τράπεζα όπου θα φυλλάσεται το επώνυμο χρήμα.

Όταν μου ζητάει το πολυτεχνείο (εσυ) να δρομολογήσω τα πακέτα του, θα του λέω, οκ, αλλά βάλε εδω μια υπογραφούλα που λέει, σου δρομολόγησα 125 ΜΒ. Αυτό φυσικά δεν θα γίνεται manual, θα το περιλαμβάνει το προτόκολλο.

Ταυτόχρονα, ο "λογαριασμός" μου στη τράπεζα θα αυξάνει 125 ΜΒ, ενώ εγώ θα φιλάω την απόδειξη, η οποία θα φυλλάσεται και στην τράπεζα. Έτσι ώστε αν κάποιος μου πει που τα βρήκα, θα πω ο Αχιλλεας μου τα έδωσε, έχω εδώ και την υπογραφή του. 

Τώρα θα μου πεις, τι γίνεται αν τα κάνω πλακάκια με σένα και σε βάζω να βάζεις υπογραφές συνέχεια? Απλά τότε χρεώνεσαι εσυ, πόσο μαλλον που άμα κανω και δρομολόγηση των πακέτων σου θα πρέπει να υπαρχει και μια ανάλογη υπογραφή (και χρέωση) του δικού μου κόμβου από τον επόμενο κόμβο που ακολουθέι μέχρι τον κόμβο που εσύ θες να πας.

Το "χρήμα" φυσικά δεν θα είναι "έχω 500 ΜΒ" στο λογαριασμό μου αλλα "έχω 0 ΜΒ στο λογαριασμό μου, και εχω δρομολογήσει 234231523454 ΜΒ"

----------


## vegos

> vegos (και φυσικά όλοι οι αναγνώστες του thread) συγγνώμην.


Φυσικά και έκανα πλάκα  ::  




> 1. Συμφωνούμε στην φάση αυτή, αν προκύψει στενότητα πόρων, να μπούν όρια βάσει IP ή subnet (αυτό λοιπόν είναι το μέτρο της προσφοράς καθενός) με δυναμική επαναχορήγηση των πόρων όταν δεν υπάρχει στενότητα ; Κάτι όπως κάνουν τώρα οι ISP για τους χρήστες τους πάνω, κάτω, αλλά χωρίς την χρονοχρέωση του ΟΤΕ ; Αυτό μου φαίνεται ότι το λέει ο achille.


Σχεδόν. Δεν έχω κάτι καλύτερο στο μυαλό μου..




> Όποιος θέλει παραπάνω πόρους ας βάλει παραπάνω κόμβους, ακόμα κι αν άλλος ευχαρίστως (ίσως και με άλλα ανταλλάγματα)θα του διέθετε αυτούς τους πόρους που σ' αυτόν περισσεύουν Ο κανόνας αυτός λέγεται use it or lose it.


Δεν ξέρω αν επειδή εγώ έχω 2 clinets πχ στην ταράτσα θα πρέπει να έχω διπλό bandwidth. Τέλος πάντων, όταν φτάσει εκείνη η ώρα, το ξανασυζητάμε, με τις τρέχουσες συνθήκες. Τώρα κάνουμε φιλοσοφική συζήτηση, για ανύπαρκτα προβλήματα, και θα συμφωνήσω με τον Kostas. Ίσως να πρέπει να δούμε τι προβλήματα είχαν οι "ξένοι", και πως τα έλυσαν, αν τα έλυσαν κλπ...




> 2. Συμφωνούμε όλοι με την απάντηση του achille για διασύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο αντί (λέμε) 10 € τον μήνα χωρίς ογκο- ή χρονοχρέωση ; Φυσικά, για να είμαστε νόμιμοι, θα πρέπει το σωματείο να αγοράζει μαζικά από κάποιον (ή και κάποιους) τηλεπικοινωνιακό φορέα (ο οποίος θα μπορεί να βγάζει κέρδος), αλλά το σωματείο θα δίνει την πρόσβαση στο κόστος στα μέλη του, οπότε, εαν υπάρχει (πιθανόν, αλλά μικρό) περίσσευμα θα πρέπει να το δαπανά το σωματείο για σκοπούς του σωματείου μέσα στο διαχειριστικό έτος στο οποίο προκύπτει το περίσσευμα.


Τι βλέπω εγώ: Ο σύλλογος, ΔΕΝ θα έχει έξοδα, αν δεν στήσει κάπου πχ ένα AP για να καλύψει 5-10 clients που δεν βλέπονται μεταξύ τους. Αν το κάνει αυτό, δηλαδή αρχίσει πλέον πια, σαν σύλλογος, και όχι ο "ιδιώτης" και στήνει repeaters, APs και/ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, τότε λογικό να συνδράμουμε οικονομικά, όλοι μας. Άλλωστε αν είμαστε πολλοί, το κόστος θα είναι μικρό, σωστά;

Στην περίπτωση τώρα που το AWMN προσφέρει και internet (γιατί οι υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες δεν εξαρτώνται από το awmn αλλά από τα μέλη του, πχ ftp servers, game servers, κλπ). Τότε, θα πρέπει να συζητήσουμε το αν θα έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι. Και το αν θα έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι, το εννοώ αν θέλουν να έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι. Πχ εμένα μπορεί να μην με ενδιαφέρει το internet, θέλω όμως να είμαι στο AWMN. Anyway, σ’ αυτή την περίπτωση, θα πρέπει να μοιραστούμε το κόστος, τα μέλη του awmn. Αν κάποιος δεν πληρώνει, δεν έχει access. 




> Αυτά τα γράφω γιατί υπάρχει παραπλήσιο δίκτυο εν λειτουργία και μάλιστα (σε επαρχιακή πόλη) μέσα στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Τo link δεν το δίνω ακόμα, παρά το τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον που έχει, γιατί εγώ το πήρα από super εμπιστευτική πηγή, αν και υπάρχει σχετική αναφορά στον διεθνή τύπο. Πάντως, ο dti το ξέρει και θα το βγάλει όταν πρέπει. Παρακαλώ μην με φέρετε σε δύσκολη θέση με το να τον πιέσετε ακαίρως γι' αυτό. Την αναφορά την έκανα μόνο για τους σκοπούς της συζητήσεως στην οποία και σας παρακαλώ να επανέλθουμε.


Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το link, και το τι συμβαίνει στις τριγύρω πόλεις/κράτη. Θα κάνω όμως μια παρατήρηση, άσχετη με το τρέχον θέμα μας, σε αυτό που γράφεις γιατί μου "έκατσε" στραβά (ίσως επειδή δεν έχω πιει καφέ ακόμα  :: ). Το internet είναι σαν τις εφημερίδες. Δεν μπορεί να είναι κάτι "εμπιστευτικό", από τη στιγμή που είναι δημοσιευμένο. Απλώς εσύ το βρήκες, εγώ όχι. Λέγοντας λοιπόν "δεν είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή να σας δώσω/δώσουμε το link", μου φαίνεται ότι είναι κοντρολάρισμα της συζήτησης. Τέλος πάντων, αυτό σαν παρατήρηση γενικότερη. Δεν με απασχολεί το link και το κάθε link. Όπως έγραψα και στον φίλο που ξεκίνησε τη συζήτηση, εγώ απλώς την πλάκα μου θέλω να κάνω, και έχω πέντε απαιτήσεις και πέντε υποχρεώσεις. Θα συμβιβαστώ, μέχρι ενός σημείου. Αν κάτι δεν μ’ αρέσει, θα χαιρετίσω ευγενικά...[/list]

----------


## vegos

Να κάνω λοιπόν μια ερώτηση, σε κάτι που δεν έχει συζητηθεί καθόλου, ή τέλος πάντων, που δεν έχω διαβάσει/ακούσει:

Ποια είναι η φιλοσοφία του AWMN; Θα είναι -τελικά- ένα ανοιχτό δίκτυο σε όλους;
Θα είναι ένα δίκτυο, στο οποίο θα έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο οι συνδρομητές του Συλλόγου του AWMN; Κι αν ναι, τι συνδρομή θα είναι αυτή; Για να καλυφθούν τα λειτουργικά έξοδα του συλλόγου ή θα είναι "επιχείρηση" με κέρδη;

Θα μπορώ εγώ να συνδεθώ for free με τον φίλο μου, ακόμα κι αν χρειάζεται να περάσω από 5 AP;

Θα έχω ισότιμη πρόσβαση σε όλες τις διαθέσιμες πληροφορίες;

Υπάρχει η σκέψη το AWMN να εγκαθιστά APs σε δύσκολα σημεία, προκειμένου να εξυπηρετηθούν οι χρήστες του;

Όταν γίνει με το καλό η διασύνδεση μεταξύ των πόλεων, θα μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση σε αυτές;

Ευχαριστώ.-

----------


## dti

*Το awmn θα είναι ανοικτό σε όλους!* 
Ομως, τα μέλη του Συλλόγου θα έχουν και κάτι παραπάνω. Λογικό δεν είναι;

Δεν έχει αποφασιστεί τί είδους συνδρομή θα πληρώνουν τα μέλη του Συλλόγου. Κάποιοι πλήρωσαν 10 ευρώ για την εγγραφή τους ως ιδρυτικά μέλη. Για μερικούς ήταν πολλά για μερικούς πολύ λίγα.
Το awmn δεν είναι κερδοσκοπικό σωματείο. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν θα πρέπει να έχει έσοδα. Οποιο έσοδο προκύπτει, θα αξιοποιείται από το Σύλλογο στη δημιουργία της υποδομής που απαιτείται για καλύτερο δίκτυο.

*Εξοδα υπάρχουν*: 
- Η συμμετοχή μας στην Elektronika2002 δεν ήταν εντελώς ανέξοδη. 
- Επίσης, κάποιοι πλήρωσαν κάποια χρήματα για την όλη διαδικασία αναγνώρισης του Συλλόγου. 
- Η κατοχύρωση του athenswireless.net και του awmn.gr στοίχισε επίσης κάποια ψιλά. 
- Η σφραγίδα του Συλλόγου, επιστολόχαρτα κλπ. επίσης κοστίζουν.
- Αντε και η πίτα που κόψαμε, μας πήγε σχεδόν 100 ευρώ.
- Ο server που αγοράσαμε και εντός ολίγου θα εγκατασταθεί, έχει κάποιο αξιοσέβαστο κόστος που επίσης δεν έχει καλυφθεί εξ΄ολοκλήρου.

Μέχρι στιγμής, ένα σημαντικό μέρος στα έξοδα έχουν συνεισφέρει τα μέλη της διοικούσας επιτροπής, αλλά και κάποιοι που είτε ανώνυμα είτε επώνυμα έδωσαν λίγα ή πολλά για τον server. 
*Εν ολίγοις, τα έξοδά μας είναι μετρημένα, αλλά υπάρχουν.*

Εννοείται οτι στόχος μας είναι να δημιουργήσουμε *από κοινού, όλοι μαζί* ένα δίκτυο που θα επιτρέψει την ελεύθερη επικοινωνία *όλων μας*.

Μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε δώσει και εγκαταστήσει εξοπλισμό που διαθέτουμε σε κάποια σημεία, ώστε να βοηθήσουμε την κατάσταση. 
Κάποιοι από μας έχουν συμβάλλει πολύ, κάποιοι άλλοι λιγότερο. Υπάρχει πάντως σκέψη να εγκαθιστούμε δικό μας εξοπλισμό σε προνομιακά σημεία, όσο τουλάχιστον μας το επιτρέπουν τα οικονομικά μας. Αυτό άλλωστε το είχα ανακοινώσει και στην κοπή της πίτας.

Αν και όταν υπάρξει διασύνδεση μεταξύ πόλεων, είτε καθαρά ασύρματη είτε με συνδυασμό ασύρματης και ενσύρματης σύνδεσης, θα μπορεί να επικοινωνήσουμε *όλοι με όλους* . 
Αλλωστε, με αυτό το σκεπτικό προχώρησε και το σχέδιο για την πανελλαδική διευθυνσιοδότηση.

----------


## Achille

> Λοιπόν, για να το πω χοντρικά, φαντάζομαι μια mirrored βάση με public κλειδιά.
> Επίσης φαντάζομαι και μια mirrored τράπεζα όπου θα φυλλάσεται το επώνυμο χρήμα.


Για την οποία πρέπει να γράψουμε το software φαντάζομαι ε;



> Όταν μου ζητάει το πολυτεχνείο (εσυ) να δρομολογήσω τα πακέτα του, θα του λέω, οκ, αλλά βάλε εδω μια υπογραφούλα που λέει, σου δρομολόγησα 125 ΜΒ. Αυτό φυσικά δεν θα γίνεται manual, θα το περιλαμβάνει το προτόκολλο.


Και που θα ξέρει το πρωτόκολο για ποιον δρομολογείς εσύ; Ή υποθέτεις ότι κάθε πακέτο θα περιέχει και ένα key για να ξέρεις ποιανού είναι; Επομένως μας λείπει ένα πρωτόκολο που θα μετράει το traffic, θα το κάνει identify κλπ. Φαντάζομαι ότι και αυτό πρέπει να το γράψουμε...



> Ταυτόχρονα, ο "λογαριασμός" μου στη τράπεζα θα αυξάνει 125 ΜΒ, ενώ εγώ θα φιλάω την απόδειξη, η οποία θα φυλλάσεται και στην τράπεζα. Έτσι ώστε αν κάποιος μου πει που τα βρήκα, θα πω ο Αχιλλεας μου τα έδωσε, έχω εδώ και την υπογραφή του.


Δηλαδή θα πρέπει να στέλνεις και ένα ACK σε μένα που να λέει "μου ήρθε ένα πακέτο από εσένα, μέγεθος τόσο, είναι δικό σου? Να σε χρεώσω;" και θα σου απαντάω εγώ (με signature) "βεβαίως! Χρέωσέ με!". Να πω εδώ τα γνωστά; Ότι πρέπει να γράψουμε το software για όλες αναιξερέτως τις πιθανές πλατφόρμες; Να πω και κάτι άλλο; Φαντάζεσαι τι overhead έχει αυτό το πράγμα;



> Τώρα θα μου πεις, τι γίνεται αν τα κάνω πλακάκια με σένα και σε βάζω να βάζεις υπογραφές συνέχεια? Απλά τότε χρεώνεσαι εσυ, πόσο μαλλον που άμα κανω και δρομολόγηση των πακέτων σου θα πρέπει να υπαρχει και μια ανάλογη υπογραφή (και χρέωση) του δικού μου κόμβου από τον επόμενο κόμβο που ακολουθέι μέχρι τον κόμβο που εσύ θες να πας.


Δηλαδή ο κάθε ένας θα χρεώνεται στον επόμενο και θα χρεώνει τον προηγούμενο, ακόμα και αν δεν είναι ο originator του traffic? Άρα τα "credits" τα πληρώνει αυτός που κάνει το traffic και τα κερδίζει αυτός που τα δρομολογεί τελευταίος; Λίγο άδικο δε νομίζεις; Εκτός αν τα μοιράζονται όλοι στη διαδρομή. Αλλά για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει από πριν να ξέρεις από πόσους δρομολογητές θα περάσει το πακέτο μέχρι να φτάσει στον προορισμό. Και αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάθε router στο AWMN πρέπει να ξέρει ολόκληρο το δέντρο, για να κόψει το κομάτι που του αντιστοιχεί.



> Το "χρήμα" φυσικά δεν θα είναι "έχω 500 ΜΒ" στο λογαριασμό μου αλλα "έχω 0 ΜΒ στο λογαριασμό μου, και εχω δρομολογήσει 234231523454 ΜΒ"


Και τι θα το κάνεις το χρήμα που έχεις;
Θα αγοράζεις ας πούμε bandwidth. Άρα πρέπει να γράψουμε και κώδικα που θα κάνει δρομολόγηση και traffic shaping με βάση τα credits του καθενός. 
Υπάρχει όμως αντικειμενικός τρόπος να δούμε αν το traffic που έχεις εσύ signed από τον οποιονδήποτε είναι πραγματικό η όχι; Όχι. Γιατί μπορείς εσύ να βάλεις έναν φανταστικό πελάτη που θα σου κάνει το τρελό traffic και μετά θα διαγράφεται από το AWMN. Και μετά έναν 2ο, 3ο κλπ.

Επομένως καταλήγω στο ότι αυτά που προτείνεις:
1)Έχουν σχεδιαστικές αδυναμίες
2)Περιλαμβάνουν τεράστιο overhead
3)Προϋποθέτουν τεράστια παραγωγή κώδικα

Κοινώς ούτε η Microsoft να είμασταν δεν θα μπορούσαμε να υλοποιήσουμε τέτοιο project. Αν συνεχίζεις να πιστεύεις ότι η λύση που προτείνεις είναι εφικτή, ξεκίνα να γράφεις κώδικα  :: 
Θα σου πρότεινα πάντως αντί να δίνεις την ενεργητικότητά σου σε μεγαλόπνοα projects, να βοηθήσεις να φτιάξουμε κανένα mini-linux-distro-for-dummies καλύτερα, που είναι χρήσιμο εδώ και τώρα  ::

----------


## jason

Αχιλλέα, βεβαίως και χρειάζεται να γραφτεί κώδικας! Πολύς κώδικας, και δύσκολος κώδικας.
Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι η όλη ιστορία θα έχει overhead, γιατι το προτόκολλο θα κάνει την πράξη της υπογραφής όχι σε καθε πακέτο όπως λες, αλλά μετά από ένα αρκετά μεγάλο αριθμό πακέτων. Θα υπαρχουν μετρητές τόσο σε αυτόν που στέλνει όσο και σε αυτόν που λαμβάνει, έτσι ώστε η υπογραφή να μπαίνει μόνο όταν τα δυο νούμερα συμφωνούν. Αλλιώς διακόπτεται η "συνεργασία", ή ο κόμβος που εξυπηρετεί χαρίζει bandwidth , ανάλογα με το policy του κόμβου.

Όπως σωστά είπες , μεγαλόπνοο το σχέδιο, ας κάνουμε πρώτα κατι απλό όπως ενα Linux distribution.

Διευκρίνησα όμως σε ένα από τα πρώτα μου post, ότι αυτό είναι μια πρόβλεψη, και σε ένα από τα τελευταία μου το χαρακτήσισα στρατηγικό στόχο. Δεν θα λύσουμε εμείς το πρόβλημα, θα περιμένουμε η τεχνολογία να το λύσει, και ίσως να βοηθήσουμε και μείς λιγάκι.

Δεν ξέρω αν σε έπεισα για το εφικκτό της υπόθεσης, ή εκτιμάς ακόμα ότι η πρόταση είναι ανέφικτη.

----------


## jason

> Τώρα θα μου πεις, τι γίνεται αν τα κάνω πλακάκια με σένα και σε βάζω να βάζεις υπογραφές συνέχεια? Απλά τότε χρεώνεσαι εσυ, πόσο μαλλον που άμα κανω και δρομολόγηση των πακέτων σου θα πρέπει να υπαρχει και μια ανάλογη υπογραφή (και χρέωση) του δικού μου κόμβου από τον επόμενο κόμβο που ακολουθέι μέχρι τον κόμβο που εσύ θες να πας.
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή ο κάθε ένας θα χρεώνεται στον επόμενο και θα χρεώνει τον προηγούμενο, ακόμα και αν δεν είναι ο originator του traffic? Άρα τα "credits" τα πληρώνει αυτός που κάνει το traffic και τα κερδίζει αυτός που τα δρομολογεί τελευταίος; Λίγο άδικο δε νομίζεις;


Οχι, Όχι. όποιος δρομολογεί πακέτα, αυτός κερδίζει. Είπαμε, το νόμισμα είναι πόσα MB έχω δρομολογήσει. Και η υπογραφή θα πέφτει φυσικά για τα πακέτα που εσύ μου ζήτησες να τα στείλω στον d-alex ή στον MAuVE, όχι για τα μεταξύ μας πακέτα. Και φυσικά, για τα πακέτα που δρομολογώ από τον d-alex και τον MAuVE προς εσένα, και για αυτά θα κερδίζω, αφού και γιαυτά θα υπογράφουν ο d-alex ή ο MAuVE μετά από ένα μεγάλο αριθμό πακέτων. (πχ 300 ΜΒ). Μιλάω για τα συνολικά πακέτα, άσχετα από που είναι originate. 

Υποθετικά βεβαια, στην πράξη εγώ προσωπικα δεν πρόκειται να χρεώνω τίποτα ούτε σε σένα, ούτε στον MAuVE ή τον d-alex.
 ::

----------


## jason

Επίσης εναλλακτικά, θα μπορούσαμε εγω, ο Αχιλλέας, ο MAuVE και ο d-alex, να συμφωνήσουμε ότι μεταξύ μας όλα τα πακέτα διακινούνται ελεύθερα, αλλα ότι πακέτο δρομολογούμε, αυτό και θα χρεώνεται.

Τελος θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι όλο το awmn να λειτουργεί έτσι, να διακινούμε τα πακέτα ελεύθερα μεταξύ μας, αλλα όποιος δεν είναι μέλος και θέλει να περάσει κίνηση μέσα από εμάς για να την πάει κάπου αλλου, θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσει ενα wireless bank σχήμα με τον κόμβο με τον οποίο εισέρχεται καθώς και με το κόμβο με το οποίο εξέρχεται, για να πάει εκεί που θέλει.
Θέλω να πω, γιατι το awmn να πληρώνει το internet, αλλα το internet να μην πληρώνει το awmn όταν περνάει μέσα από αυτο?

 ::  
μου φαίνεται έχω ξεφύγει τελείως!

Ας την κλεισουμε την συζήτηση εδώ παιδιά, δεν έχει νόημα να συζητάμε, είναι πολύ πρώιμα όλα ακομα.
 ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Ας την κλεισουμε την συζήτηση εδώ παιδιά, δεν έχει νόημα να συζητάμε, είναι πολύ πρώιμα όλα ακομα.


Εγώ συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτό!  ::

----------


## loseelf

> Λοιπόν, για να το πω χοντρικά, φαντάζομαι μια mirrored βάση με public κλειδιά.
> Επίσης φαντάζομαι και μια mirrored τράπεζα όπου θα φυλλάσεται το επώνυμο χρήμα.
> 
> Όταν μου ζητάει το πολυτεχνείο (εσυ) να δρομολογήσω τα πακέτα του, θα του λέω, οκ, αλλά βάλε εδω μια υπογραφούλα που λέει, σου δρομολόγησα 125 ΜΒ. Αυτό φυσικά δεν θα γίνεται manual, θα το περιλαμβάνει το προτόκολλο.
> 
> Ταυτόχρονα, ο "λογαριασμός" μου στη τράπεζα θα αυξάνει 125 ΜΒ, ενώ εγώ θα φιλάω την απόδειξη, η οποία θα φυλλάσεται και στην τράπεζα. Έτσι ώστε αν κάποιος μου πει που τα βρήκα, θα πω ο Αχιλλεας μου τα έδωσε, έχω εδώ και την υπογραφή του. 
> 
> Τώρα θα μου πεις, τι γίνεται αν τα κάνω πλακάκια με σένα και σε βάζω να βάζεις υπογραφές συνέχεια? Απλά τότε χρεώνεσαι εσυ, πόσο μαλλον που άμα κανω και δρομολόγηση των πακέτων σου θα πρέπει να υπαρχει και μια ανάλογη υπογραφή (και χρέωση) του δικού μου κόμβου από τον επόμενο κόμβο που ακολουθέι μέχρι τον κόμβο που εσύ θες να πας.
> 
> Το "χρήμα" φυσικά δεν θα είναι "έχω 500 ΜΒ" στο λογαριασμό μου αλλα "έχω 0 ΜΒ στο λογαριασμό μου, και εχω δρομολογήσει 234231523454 ΜΒ"


Η πρόταση αυτή θυμίζει λίγο από BitCoin

μήπως θα έπρεπε η κοινότητα να την επανεξετάσει;

----------


## loseelf

Το πως τα κρυπτονομίσματα αρχίζουν να συνδέονται με υπαρκτά πράγματα, μπορούμε να δούμε εδώ
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namecoin

Το Namecoin δεν είναι ένα απλό νόμισμα που δεν πατάει πουθενά παρά μόνο στην πίστη των ανθρώπων, όπως το bitcoin, 
Έχει πραγματική βάση και πατάει σε αυτούς που μάχονται κατά της λογοκρισίας και θέλουν να έχουν decentralized DNS.

Έτσι και ένα awmncoin θα μπορούσε να δημιουργηθεί, και να μην είναι στον αέρα όπως το bitcoin , αλλά να βασίζεται στο bandwidth.

----------


## NetTraptor

Πριν εκφράσω την γνώμη μου για το bitcoin etc ας πάμε στο ζουμί.

loseelf. θα μπορούσες να υλοποιήσεις μια τέτοια πλατφόρμα? Αν ναι μας ενδιαφέρει. Ξεκίνα τώρα!

----------


## ipduh

αν θέλαμε να το κάνουμε αυτό δεν θα χρειάζοταν να πειράξουμε κανένα πρωτοκολλο και δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο οσο ακούγεται

δεν βλέπω και τον λόγο να γίνει

πληροφοριακά υπάρχει ήδη εταιρεία στην Αγγλία που θέλει να κάνει το bandwidth χρηματηστηριακό commodity 
διαφημίζονται στο ipduh πολύ ( για αυτό δεν σας δίνω λινκ ) ...

----------


## NetTraptor

DON'T CLICK! Its a Virus!

----------


## ipduh

γενικά έτσι οπως το κάνουν έχει την δυνατότητα να γίνει εξαιρετικά κακό
κάτι παρόμοιο που έγινε στην Καλιφόρνια με την ηλεκτρική ενέργεια κατέληξε σε φιάσκο ...

στο μονιτορ μου βγαίνει ενα rank ( ένα μέγεθος ανάλογο με αυτό αλλα υπολογίσιμο πολύ πιο εύκολα )

----------


## romias

Για το bitcoin έπρεπε να είχαμε αρχίσει πέρσι που ήταν εύκολο και φτηνό,(30ευρο).Να είχαμε φτιάξει ένα pool και τα κέρδη να πήγαιναν υπερ της κοινότητας,site κτλπ.Τώρα είναι κάπως αργά.Κριμα που δεν το πρότεινα πέρσι και ας με παίρνατε με τις πέτρες.

----------


## loseelf

> Για το bitcoin έπρεπε να είχαμε αρχίσει πέρσι που ήταν εύκολο και φτηνό,(30ευρο).Να είχαμε φτιάξει ένα pool και τα κέρδη να πήγαιναν υπερ της κοινότητας,site κτλπ.Τώρα είναι κάπως αργά.Κριμα που δεν το πρότεινα πέρσι και ας με παίρνατε με τις πέτρες.


Δεν κατάλαβες την πρόταση.

Η κοινότητα των cypherpunks έκοψε το δικό της νόμισμα, το bitcoin. Αυτό το νόμισμα πέτυχε, και από 1 ευρώ κάποτε τώρα κάνει 1000 ευρώ.

Η πρόταση είναι να κόψει και η κοινότητα του awmn το δικό της νόμισμα.

Για να κοπεί αυτό το νόμισμα όμως, πρώτα πρέπει να υπάρξει συμφωνία στην κοινότητα.

Το bitcoin υπάρχει, γιατί πάνω από το 50% των bitcpoin servers συμφωνούν για την ύπαρξή του.

Δεν μπορεί να κοπεί νόμισμα, αν δεν υπάρχει συμφωνία. Άρα η πρώτη ερώτηση είναι: συμφωνείτε;

αν απαντηθεί αυτή, και βρεθούν άτομα να συμφωνούν, μετά προχωράμε σε υλοποίηση.

----------


## loseelf

Ψάχνοντας λοιπόν για "οπαδούς" αυτής της ιδέας, παρατηρώ  ότι ενώ είναι 10 οι οπαδοί, μόνο 3 αναφέρονται ( loseelf, NetTraptor, tolias)
που είναι οι υπόλοιποι 7 ? γιατί δεν αναγράφονται τα ονόματά τους;




> Προβολή Αποτελέσματος Ψηφοφορίας: wireless bank
> 
> Ψηφοφόροι 57. 
> 
> καλό ακούγεται 10 17,54%
> loseelf, NetTraptor, tolias
> 
> βλακεία 34 59,65%
> Achille, akentak, Alexandros, alexbo1, anka, antoniosk, B52, Cartman, cbsf, DancinApe, DaveGR, Dejan, dimanast, drf, Dromeas, dti, flib0, gadgetakias, genik, Georgekak,  GeorgeKatz, iNFeCTeD, jason, JollyRoger, jungle traveller, kostas, koum6984, Mick Flemm, middle_EAST_WEST, nikpanGR, ikpet, NTB, orestoubas, panXer, pwn1, rhodite, sialko, sinonick, sky2000, SoulReaper, sv1cdr, Symos, takis, tassos, tomd, vector, vegos, Wolf, Xavier, {glika}
> ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Μπορεί και στον άλλο κόσμο. Είδες πότε έγινε το πρώτο post? Μάλλον καλό θα ήταν να ανοίξεις ένα άλλο thread

----------


## loseelf

> Μπορεί και στον άλλο κόσμο. Είδες πότε έγινε το πρώτο post? Μάλλον καλό θα ήταν να ανοίξεις ένα άλλο thread


 ::  έχεις δίκιο....δεν κατάλαβα πόσο παλιό ήταν αυτό το θρέντ.
Μέτρησα και τα άτομα, και διαπίστωσα ότι έχει γίνει λάθος με την καταμέτρηση και τα στατιστικά της ψηφοφορίας. 
Προφανώς μετά από 12 χρόνια, κάτι πειράχτηκε στην βάση σας.

Δημοσίευσα μια νέα ερώτηση για αυτό το θέμα εδώ.

----------


## loseelf

Bitcoin Cryptocurrency Crash Course with Andreas Antonopoulos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP9-lAYngi4

0:39:50 "bitcoin is not anonymous! at all!"

επίσης:

http://osarena.net/logismiko/applica...ka-ecoins.html

----------


## milly

> Ίσως να έχεις και δίκιο, το μελλον θα δείξει. Ας βάλουμε από τώρα ένα στοίχημα, με credit τα λεφτά σου σε αυτή την ανύπαρκτη τράπεζα?
> Γιατί αν είναι αυτή η τράπεζα να υπάρξει κάποτε, καλό είναι to awmn να την φτιάξει πρώτο, όπως και για σένα καλό είναι να αποφύγεις το στοίχημα που σου προτείνω.  
> 
> Ο βασικός λόγος που με κάνει να θέλω την δημιουργία μια τέτοιας τράπεζας είναι άσχετος με το awmn. Απλά θα ήθελα να δω μια τράπεζα με επώνυμο χρήμα όπου η κάθε "χαρτονόμισμα" να κουβαλάει μέσα του την ιστορία του.


Μετά από 14 χρόνια, στις 14 Σεπτεμβρίου, στις 14:00 UTC, η πρόβλεψη επαληθεύεται και το στοίχημα κερδήθηκε από τον jason . 
"Χαρτονόμισμα" που κουβαλάει την ιστορία του.... ::  Εν έτη 2003, ξεκάθαρη η πρόβλεψη του jason για το bitcoin και το blockchain, έτσι δεν είναι;

Και τώρα το δεύτερο σκέλος της πρόβλεψης. Η τράπεζα bandwidth. Nάτο λοιπόν και τo πρώτο κρυπτονόμισμα που υποστηρίζει Proof of Bandwidth. 

Μετά από 14 χρόνια, στις 14 Σεπτεμβρίου, στις 14:00 UTC λοιπόν. Προλάβετε το Initial Coin Offer από την Κυπριακή Εταιρία privatix.

https://privatix.io/#faq

https://privatix.io/

https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/privatix-marketplace/

*wireless bank*
καλό ακούγεται [15]	23,08%
βλακεία [37]	56,92%
τίποτα από τα παραπάνω [13]	20,00%
*Ψηφοφόροι* [65]. Έχετε ήδη ψηφίσει σε αυτή την ψηφοφορία

Μετά από 14 χρόνια, ελπίζω να συμφωνούμε όλοι πια, ποιοί τελικά ήταν τα τρολλς εδώ μέσα, και ποιοί δεν ήταν.  ::  Ένας είναι ο πραγματικός εχθρός. Οι Mods. Ποιός ξέρει τι άλλο ειπώθηκε εδώ μέσα σε αυτό το φόρουμ, και τα καθίκια oι Mods το σβήσανε.  ::  Η κατάρα του μακαρονοτέρατος να ξαναπέσει πάνω τους αν ξανασβήσουν μηνύματα. 'Exει ήδη πέσει πάνω τους άλλωστε, τουλάχιστον δύο φορές μέχρι σήμερα. :: 

fpaghetti.jpg

----------


## vardos

Ησουν προφητης απο τους λιγους απο οτι φαινεται και σε χλευαζαν στην Ελλαδα των παχεων αγελαδων... στερνη μου γνωση να σε ειχα πρωτα...!

Δεν πιστευω να εισαι ο Satoshi Nakamoto και να το κρυβεις τοσα χρονια!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## milly

> Δεν πιστευω να εισαι ο Satoshi Nakamoto και να το κρυβεις τοσα χρονια!


όχι βέβαια! Αλλά διάβασε τι έλεγε κάποιος με user id=16160 εδώ μέσα, 1 μέρα πριν δημοσιευτει ο κώδικας του bitcoin  :: 

http://www.awmn.net/member.php?u=16160 (1+6+1+6+0=14 τυχαίο; Δεν νομίζω!  :Stick Out Tongue: )

*Συζήτηση: PGP/GPG/OpenPGP Keyserver*

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=34556

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=34556&page=8

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=34556&page=9

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=34556&page=10


http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...701#post502701

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...736#post502736

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...745#post502745

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...868#post514868

Για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο, τα λινκ των σελίδων 8,9,10 της παραπάνω συζήτησης δεν φαίνονται τώρα!
Πρόλαβα και έκανα copy paste τα παρακάτω, που γράφτηκαν *2 Ιανουαρίου 2009*.




> Εφόσον οι τράπεζες κυβερνούν καταστρέφοντας τον πλανήτη, μια λύση είναι, ο καθένας προσωπικά και όλοι μαζί, να περιορίσουμε στο ελάχιστο τις συναλλαγές μας με το υπάρχον τραπεζικο-κυβερνητικό χρήμα, και να αυξήσουμε στο μέγιστο τις συναλλαγές μας με ένα νέο χρήμα που εμείς θα φτιάξουμε. Να μην αγοράζουμε, ούτε και να πουλάμε, πράγματα που περνάνε μέσα από το χρεωστικό χρήμα που οι τραπεζο-κυβερνητικοί εκδίδουν. Η ιδέα του βίντεο να παράγουν διάφορες κοινότητες χρήμα που να μεταφράζεται π.χ. σε ώρες εργασίας, ακούγεται καλή. Και εκεί, πάνω σε αυτή την ιδέα της παραγωγής χρήματος που να βρίσκεται έξω από το υπάρχον τραπεζικο-κυβερνητικό χρήμα, οι keyservers μπορεί να αποδειχτούν χρήσιμοι.
> 
> Οι keyservers έχουν τη δυνατότητα συγχρονισμού με άλλους sks-servers. Εκεί που συγχρονίζουν τα public keys μιας κοινότητας, ας συγχρονίσουν και πόσα λεφτά έχει ο καθένας. Ας συγχρονίσουν και τα transactions, ποιός εδωσε πόσα σε ποιόν, γιατί και πότε. Να γίνουν απο keyservers, bank-servers.





> Οι bank-servers θα συγχρονίζονται μεταξύ τους, ακριβώς όπως οι key-servers. Όλοι θα έχουν τα ίδια ακριβώς δεδομένα για τις συναλλαγές που γίνονται (τα οποία φυσικά θα φέρουν και τις υπογραφές των ατόμων που συναλλάσονται). 
> Αν κάποιος πάει να πειράξει δεδομένα σε ένα keyserver ο οποίος του ανήκει, πως θα το καταφέρει αυτό όταν δεν έχει το private κλειδί αυτού που υπέγραψε την συναλλαγή; Και εφόσον δεν μπορεί να υπογράψει και να γίνει verify η συναλλαγή από τους άλλους servers, οι υπόλοιποι servers που δεν του ανήκουν θα καταλάβουν ότι πάει να κάνει μπαγαποντιά και θα τον πετάξουν εκτός. 
> 
> Η μόνη περίπτωση να γίνει απατεωνιά είναι να συνενοηθούν μεταξύ τους όλοι οι server owners. Δεδομένου όμως ότι ο καθένας θα μπορεί να στήσει ένα bank-server, το να συνενοηθούν όλοι (ή μια μεγάλη ομάδα) να αλλάξουν τα δεδομένα τους δεν μπορεί να θεωρήθει παγαποντία, μάλλον επανάσταση ή σχίσμα μπορεί να θεωρηθεί.





> τώρα για την περρίπτωσή μας, υποθέτοντας την αναγκαιότητα χρήματος για να εξασφαλίστουμε απο την έλλειψη "συλλογικού ενστίκτου ως ράτσας" που μας δέρνει, απλά θα ήταν καλύτερη ιδέα να έχει ο καθένας, κατα κάποια έννοια, την ίδια πρόσβαση στην "μηχανή που τυπώνει χρήματα", όσο και όλοι οι άλλοι, ωστε να μην είναι κάποιος σε θέση να το παίζει "μάνατζερ" στο κεφάλι των υπολοίπων





> Και γιατί να τυπώνεται χρήμα; Θα μπορούσε να είναι ψηφιακό, να δημιουργηθεί χρήμα μια φορά εφάπαξ και τέρμα, και να μην ξαναδημιουργηθεί άλλο. Στην συνέχεια, και άν οι ανάγκες το απαιτούν, το υπάρχον χρήμα θα διαιρείται σε μικρότερα κομμάτια. Τώρα το "ποίος θα αποφασίζει να διαιρεθεί το χρήμα σε μικρότερα κομμάτια" μπορεί να είναι μια απόφαση της πλειοψηφίας. Η πλειοψηφία θα έχει την "μηχανή που διαιρεί το χρήμα", όχι ο καθένας ξεχωριστά.





> Μωρε τι μας λες; Υπάρχει ψηφιακό-κοινοτικό χρήμα, ανεξάρτητο από το τραπεζικο-κυβερνητικό χρήμα, το οποίο να δημιουργήται και να διακινήται από μια κοινότητα, και το οποίο να βασίζεται σε τεχνικές κρυπτογραφίας, έτσι ώστε να διασφαλίζεται τόσο το authentication των συναλλαγών, όσο και οι κοινές αποφάσεις της κοινότητας που αφορούν την διαχείριση αυτού του χρήματος;
> 
> Για δείξτο μας, να το δούμε και εμείς που δεν το ξέρουμε! Που μπορώ να κετεβάσω τον bank-server τους;





> Δεν είναι αποπληθωρισμός αυτό που λέω. 
> Το χρήμα δεν μειώνεται αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να διαιρεθεί η μονάδα χρήματος σε όσα μικρότερα κομμάτια θέλουμε. Αντίθετα με την συνεχή διαίρεση αυξάνεται το χρήμα που κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά, και τα μικρότερα κομμάτια χρήματος (τα ρέστα, τα ψιλά που λέμε), τα οποία δεν είχαν αξία αρχικά, σιγά σιγά αυξάνουν την αγοραστική αξία τους.





> Καταρχήν δεν μιλάω για χρήμα που σχετίζεται με το τραπεζικό σύστημα. Οπότε να μην το πούμε euro, ας το πούμε δραχμές.
> 
> Δημιουργούμε λοιπον, για τις ανάγκες της οικονομίας 100 ψηφιακές δραχμές. Με αυτές κάνουμε τις συναλλαγές. Αν η οικονομία πάει καλά, και χρειάζεται και άλλο ρευστό, αντί να δημιουργήσουμε άλλες 100 ψηφιακές δραχμές, διαιρούμε τις δραχμές σε πενηνταράκια. Έτσι ενώ πριν είχαμε 100 ψηφιακές δραχμές, τώρα έχουμε 200 ψηφιακά πενηνταράκια.
> 
> Τι σημαίνει η οικονομία πάει καλά; Σημαίνει ότι εμείς οι 10 που το ξεκινήσαμε, καταφέραμε να μαζέψουμε άλλους 10, και να γίνουμε 20. Οπότε εμείς οι δέκα, που με την δουλειά μας καταφέραμε το νόμισμά μας να αποκτήσει αξία και να κυκλοφορήσει, αποκτάνε οι δραχμές μας αξία, όσο ο καιρός περνάει.


Και μια μέρα μετά, κάποιος ή κάποιοι πάτησαν το κουμπί.




> Bitcoin is a worldwide cryptocurrency and digital payment system[13]:3 called the first decentralized digital currency, since the system works without a central repository or single administrator.[13]:1[14] It was invented by an unknown programmer, or a group of programmers, under the name Satoshi Nakamoto[15] and released as open-source software in 2009.[16] The system is peer-to-peer, and transactions take place between users directly, without an intermediary.[13]:4 These transactions are verified by network nodes and recorded in a public distributed ledger called a blockchain.
> There are lots of ways to make money: You can earn it, find it, counterfeit it, steal it. Or, if you’re Satoshi Nakamoto, a preternaturally talented computer coder, you can invent it. That’s what he did on the evening of *January 3, 2009*, when he pressed a button on his keyboard and created a new currency called bitcoin.


Την ίδια μέρα με την δημοσίευση του κώδικα, και μια άλλη πρόβλεψη του dwsteharh, μη υλοποιημένη ακόμα και σήμερα από κάποιο κρυπτονόμισμα:




> Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, αν η οικονομία πάει καλά, οι δραχμές αποκτούν αξία με την πάροδο του χρόνου.
> 
> Και φυσικά, *ακριβώς επειδή οι δραχμές αποκτούν αξία με την πάροδο του χρόνου, όποιος δεν τις χρησιμοποιεί αλλά τις έχει μέσα στον τραπεζικό του λογαριασμό, θα έχει αρνητικό τόκο αντί για θετικό. Τα λεφτά που προκύτουν από τον αρνητικό αυτό τόκο, θα επιστρέφονται πίσω στην τράπεζα, και η τράπεζα θα τα μοιράζει ισόποσα σε όλους τους νέους που θα θέλουν να ενταχθούν στο σύστημα.*


Όχι άλλη λογοκρισία. Δώστε χάρη.
http://www.awmn.net/search.php?searchid=28530663



> Λόγω των ημερών δεν πρέπει να δωθεί χάρη σε έναν από τους καταδικασμένους;
> Αν όχι στον Ιησού, τουλάχιστον στον Βαραβά.
> Ακόμα και ο Πόντιος πιλάτος που σαπίζει στην κόλαση, έδωσε χάρη.
> εσείς;
> Η μήπως περιμένετε το Πάσχα;

----------


## vardos

Ανατριχιαστικη η συμπτωση με τις ημερομηνιες... εχει γουστο να ηταν Ελληνας ο "Satoshi Nakamoto"!

Αν τελικα τα κονομησε ο Jason απο αυτη την ιδεα, σε καλη μερια ρε φιλε και να κοιτας απο ψηλα οσους σε χλευαζαν!!!

----------


## milly

> Ανατριχιαστικη η συμπτωση με τις ημερομηνιες... εχει γουστο να ηταν Ελληνας ο "Satoshi Nakamoto"!


Υπάρχει ένας έλληνας ανάμεσα τους, λέγεται Andreas Antonopoulos.



> Αν τελικα τα κονομησε ο Jason απο αυτη την ιδεα, σε καλη μερια ρε φιλε και να κοιτας απο ψηλα οσους σε χλευαζαν!!!


Δεν είναι ο χλευασμός το πρόβλημα. O xλευασμός προκαλεί την συζήτηση, και στην συζήτηση ο βλάκας και ο έξυπνος αποκαλύπτονται. Στους έξυπνους αποκαλύπτονται αμέσως, στους βλάκες μετά από καιρό και ίσως και ποτέ. π.χ. ποιός ήταν τελικά ο βλάκας στο παρακάτω; Απέκτησαν ή δεν απέκτησαν αξία τα bitcoin, που ήταν σταθερά στον αριθμό;




> Παντελώς άκυρα αυτά που λες, είτε 1/2 είτε 3/4, είναι *ΑΠΟΠΛΗΘΩΡΙΣΜΟΣ.-*
> Μάλλον δίκιο είχε ο paravoid που σε έλεγε ημιμαθή και επικίνδυνο..


Το πρόβλημα ήταν η λογοκρισία.




> Καθαρισματάκι;



Τι κάνει ο dwsteharh τώρα; Δεν νομίζω να τα κονόμησε, δεν φαίνεται να ήταν το μυαλό του εκεί. 
Ισως προσπαθεί να υλοποιήσει την τελευταία ιδέα, που η ομάδα satoshi δεν υλοποίησε ?  :Confused: 




> Και φυσικά, ακριβώς επειδή οι δραχμές αποκτούν αξία με την πάροδο του χρόνου, όποιος δεν τις χρησιμοποιεί αλλά τις έχει μέσα στον τραπεζικό του λογαριασμό, θα έχει αρνητικό τόκο αντί για θετικό. Τα λεφτά που προκύτουν από τον αρνητικό αυτό τόκο, θα επιστρέφονται πίσω στην τράπεζα, και *η τράπεζα θα τα μοιράζει ισόποσα σε όλους τους νέους που θα θέλουν να ενταχθούν στο σύστημα.*


Κάτι τέτοιο θα προσπαθεί νομίζω, και σίγουρα θα εξακολουθεί να χλευάζεται και να λογοκρίνεται από παρόμοιους JB172, Neuro, bedazzled και paravoid, οι οποίοι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα εμφανίζονται σήμερα satoshiκότεροι του satoshi.




> ΜΑ ΠΟΣΟ Μ*****Σ ΕΙΣΤΕ;
> 
> NEVER EVER HEARD OF TROLLING; O jason είναι for GAWD's sake %[email protected]!%@!





> Καθαρισματάκι;


Κατά τύχη φαίνεται να σώθηκε το παραπάνω thread. Ποιός ξέρει τι άλλο διέγραψαν οι Mods (τα πνευματικά αυτά παιδιά των εμπρηστών της βιβλιοθήκης της Αλεξάνδρειας) σε αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ  ::  . Ευτυχώς που μερικές φορές εμφανίζεται και κάποιος JollyRoger να διασώσει κάποιο σπάραγμα της ιστορικής αλήθειας.



> οχι ευχαριστώ, έχω σκάλωμα με το moderation, κι ακόμα κι αν τυχαίνω εκμετάλλευσης, θα το υποστώ χάρην προάσπισης ελευθερίας, όση "προβοκάτσια" κι αν μπορεί να πέσει 
> 
> i appreciate the offer though

----------


## milly

Τέλος πάντων, ας αφήσουμε τις νεκρολογίες και την ανάλυση για το ποιός και τι έφταιξε, και ας επικεντρωθούμε στο σήμερα.
Ας είναι η κοινότητα σε εγρήγορση, πολλά πράγματα υπάρχουν ακόμα για να συμβούν 




> Nάτο λοιπόν και τo πρώτο κρυπτονόμισμα που υποστηρίζει Proof of Bandwidth. 
> 
> Μετά από 14 χρόνια, στις 14 Σεπτεμβρίου, στις 14:00 UTC λοιπόν. Προλάβετε το Initial Coin Offer από την Κυπριακή Εταιρία privatix.
> 
> https://privatix.io/#faq
> 
> https://privatix.io/
> 
> https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/privatix-marketplace/


Και εκτός από το παραπάνω, μην χάσετε και αυτό:

https://filecoin.io/
https://filecoin.io/filecoin.pdf

----------


## milly

Προβολή Αποτελέσματος Ψηφοφορίας: wireless bank
Ψηφοφόροι 67. Έχετε ήδη ψηφίσει σε αυτή την ψηφοφορία
καλό ακούγεται 16	23,88%
βλακεία 38	56,72%
τίποτα από τα παραπάνω 13	19,40%

Μετά από όλα τα παραπάνω συγκλονιστικά γεγονότα, και αφού το bitcoin από 1 δολάριο που κόστιζε το 2010 έχει φτάσει να κοστίζει σήμερα 4639 δολάρια, και αφού εκτός από αυτό το κρυπτονόμισμα υπάρχουν ακόμα 867 τέτοια κρυπτονομισματα καθιστώντας την συνολική κεφαλαιοποίηση της αγοράς κρυπτονομισμάτων $162.466.604.864 (162 δισεκατομμυρια!!! και για να καταλάβετε το νούμερο το ακαθάριστο εγχώριο προιον της Ελλάδας είναι 194 δις) υπάρχει ακόμα κάποιος εδώ μέσα που ψήφισε "βλακεία" και οι ψήφοι αυτής της επιλογής έγιναν από 37 σε 38.

Τι να πει κανείς μετά; Η ανθρώπινη βλακεία είναι η ισχυρότερη δύναμη του σύμπαντος. Τιμή και δόξα στα πνευματικά παιδιά των JB172, Neuro, bedazzled και paravoid. Η βλακεία ζει και βασιλεύει. Είναι όμως τελικά η τελευταία ψήφος "βλακεία" ή μήπως η ψήφος αυτή είναι απλά εκ παραδρομής, από ανθρώπινο λάθος ή από bug;;; Ο vardos εμφανίζεται να ψήφισε "βλακεία" και δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι ήθελε να ψηφίσει κάτι τέτοιο, μετά από την συζήτηση που κάναμε εδώ... Ούτε είναι λογικό ο jason (που κατά δήλωσή του ψήφισε "τίποτα από τα παραπάνω") να εμφανίζεται στην ψηφοφορία ότι έχει ψηφίσει "βλακεία". Κάτι στραβό πρέπει να έχει συμβεί με την ψηφοφορία αυτή, πόσο μάλλον που ενώ σύμφωνα με τον jason υπήρχε η δυνατότητα αλλαγής ψήφου, σήμερα δεν μπορεί κανείς να αλλάξει την ψήφο του εδώ. Έτσι οι βλάκες παραμένουν εγκλωβισμένοι στην βλακώδη επιλογή τους, και τα 54 ονόματά τους (που αθροίζοντάς τα μας κάνει 38 !) εξακολουθούν να εμφανίζονται με χρυσά γράμματα στην ιστορία της βλακείας.


Προβολή Αποτελέσματος Ψηφοφορίας: wireless bank
Ψηφοφόροι 67. 

καλό ακούγεται 16	23,88%
cartoonaki, grigoris, loseelf, Maiden6610, milly, NetTraptor, pisma, stogiann, tolias 

βλακεία 38	56,72%
Achille, akentak, Alexandros, alexbo1, anka, antoniosk, B52, Cartman, cbsf, Convict, DancinApe, DaveGR, Dejan, dimanast, drf, Dromeas, dti, flib0, gadgetakias, genik, Georgekak, GeorgeKatz, iNFeCTeD, jason, JollyRoger, jungle traveller, kostas, koum6984, Mick Flemm, mickof, middle_EAST_WEST, nikpanGR, nikpet, NTB, orestoubas, panXer, pwn1, rhodite, sialko, sinonick, sky2000, SoulReaper, sv1cdr, Symos, takis, tassos, tomd, vardos, vector, vegos, Wolf, Xavier, ydin, {glika} 

τίποτα από τα παραπάνω 13	19,40%
gas, ysam

----------


## NetTraptor

Μήπως σε έχει πιάσει "κάτι" γιατί δεν επένδυσες όταν έπρεπε; Αααααα τι να κάνουμε, στα έλεγα εγώ δεν άκουγες!

----------


## milly

> Μήπως σε έχει πιάσει "κάτι" γιατί δεν επένδυσες όταν έπρεπε; Αααααα τι να κάνουμε, στα έλεγα εγώ δεν άκουγες!


Tι θα πει "όταν έπρεπε" . Το bitcoin ήταν μόνο η αρχή, σήμερα υπάρχουν ευκαιρίες ακόμα μεγαλύτερες από αυτό. Κάποιες από αυτές, ήδη τις είπα.

Μας τα έλεγες? Πότε? Δώστε το link με τα λόγια σου, σε κάποιο φόρουμ που δεν ελέγχεις, και θα σε πιστέψουμε.

Και κάτι άσχετο, αυτό το παληκάρι ο bedazzled τι κάνει; Γιατί τον έχετε ακόμα banned? Θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να ακούσουμε τι έχει να μας πει μετά από 8 χρόνια, αν έχει αλλάξει μυαλά για το θέμα αυτό ή αν εξακολουθεί να είναι βλάκας. Για τους υπόλοιπους δεν το συζητάω, δήλωση αλλαγής τρόπου σκέψης δεν βλέπω να έχουν κάνει, και ban δεν είναι. Άρα πρέπει να παραμένουν βλάκες με περικεφαλαία. Και το χειρότερο; Κάποιοι νέοι και άσχετοι, βλέποντας την περικεφαλαία που φοράνε αυτοί οι βλάκες , τους περνάνε για στρατηγούς! Τους παρακολουθούν με θαυμασμό όταν μιλάνε σε σεμινάρια και τους ακολουθάνε σε ότι συμβουλεύουν! Από την άλλη δεν πρέπει να είναι και πολύ έξυπνοι αυτοί οι νέοι, αφού τους προσελκύουν οι χλιδάτες περικεφαλαίες αντί το περιεχόμενό τους. 

_"Όμοιος ομοίω αεί πελάζει."_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dG89DAeOtc

----------


## milly

Δυό μέρες μείνανε.
Ξανακάνω έκκληση στους ΒΛΑΚΕΣ που στοιχειώνουν αυτόν εδώ τον τόπο για χρόνια, να διαβάσουν το whitepaper.

https://dxw4crzwfgmzw.cloudfront.net...WHITEPAPER.pdf

Patent pending. Καταλάβατε; Patent pending.
Σε λίγο καιρό, όποιος προσπαθεί να φτιάξει τράπεζα bandwidth όπως περιγράφτηκε σε αυτό το thread (καθώς και στα thread που οι Mods διέγραψαν), θα του πούν ότι είναι πατενταρισμένη η ιδέα και δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να το κάνει.

Σκεφτήτε τι θα ήταν το awmn σήμερα, αν δεν υπήρχαν οι Mods να επεμβαινουν και να κατέστρεφαν σχεδόν κάθε συζήτηση που θα μπορούσε να έχει δημιουργικό αποτέλεσμα.  ::

----------


## milly

Και αλλη μια περιπτωση μητροπολιτικου νομισματος
https://bristolpound.org

----------


## milly

> Και αλλη μια περιπτωση μητροπολιτικου νομισματος
> https://bristolpound.org


Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, για να γινόταν εδώ μέσα όλα αυτά τα ωραία που έχουν γίνει ήδη αλλού, απαιτούνταν να υπήρχε εδώ μέσα μια κοινότητα που πίστευε και στήριζε.

Όταν όχι μόνο δεν υπήρχε μια τέτοια κοινότητα εδώ μέσα, αλλά η κοινότητα ανεχόταν αναίσχυντους λογοκριτές και λοιπούς δερβέναγες και οδηγούταν από ηλιθίους, πως θα μπορούσε ποτέ το awmn να προχωρήσει;;

Ένας κούκος δεν φέρνει ποτέ την άνοιξη.

----------


## milly

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...886#post567886


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLEMJQK3OTE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZVxnRQuhqM


https://privatix.network/

----------


## vardos

Η δικαιωση του jason πλησιαζει ξανα!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

34K το BTC και λενε θα φτασει 6ψηφιο νουμερο τελη της χρονιας.

----------


## vardos

Για τσεκαρετε, φαινεται ενδιαφερον:

https://www.helium.com/

Αν καταλαβα καλα, βοηθας να επεκταθει η ασυρματη καλυψη και πληρωνεσαι σε Helium tokens...

Ποσο μπροστα ησουν ρε Ιασωνα?  ::

----------


## vardos

Και χαρτης καλυψης:

https://explorer.helium.com/coverage

----------


## milly

> Για τσεκαρετε, φαινεται ενδιαφερον:
> 
> https://www.helium.com/
> 
> Αν καταλαβα καλα, βοηθας να επεκταθει η ασυρματη καλυψη και πληρωνεσαι σε Helium tokens...
> 
> Ποσο μπροστα ησουν ρε Ιασωνα?




Πόσο μπροστά ήταν o jason? Μόνο 19 χρόνια! Τι είναι 19 χρόνια μπροστά στην αιωνιότητα;

Το θέμα είναι ότι μόλις οι τύποι από το HNT (Hellium) κατάλαβαν τι τεράστια επιτυχία θα έχει στο μέλλον η ιδέα του jason για ασύρματη τράπεζα, αποφάσισαν πρόσφατα (πριν δυο μήνες) να μην μπορεί ο καθένας να φτιάχνει δικό του wifi-hotspot-miner, αλλά να αγοράζει τον miner-hotspot από αυτούς έτσι ώστε να ελέγχουν την κυκλοφορία του νομίσματος και το ίδιο το δίκτυο.

Από την άλλη ο κώδικάς τους είναι ανοικτός, οπότε μπορεί η κοινότητα του awmn να πάρει το κώδικα, και να φτιάξει δικά της hotspot-miners (σε rasberry pi), και έτσι να έχει το δικό της νόμισμα.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrA2iY9KmVw

Ένας τύπος στην Κω που γνώριζε την ιδέα της ασύρματης τράπεζας και την υλοποίησή της από τους ΗΝΤ , εγκατέστησε 16 ΗΝΤ hotspots στην Κω και βγάζει σήμερα 100000 δολάρια *το μήνα.*

----------


## vardos

> Ένας τύπος στην Κω που γνώριζε την ιδέα της ασύρματης τράπεζας και την υλοποίησή της από τους ΗΝΤ , εγκατέστησε 16 ΗΝΤ hotspots στην Κω και βγάζει σήμερα 100000 δολάρια *το μήνα.*


Δεν ανοιγει το Discord link σου (?)

----------


## milly

> Δεν ανοιγει το Discord link σου (?)


Είναι link στο https://discord.com/invite/helium

Η ελληνική κοινότητα των (ελάχιστων σήμερα που μιλάμε) *Ελλήνων Ασύρματων Τραπεζιτών* (ΕΑΤ) ή αλλιώς *Greek Wireless Bankers* (GWB) βρίσκεται εκεί.

Αν ψάξεις καλά θα τον βρεις εκεί πέρα τον τύπο από τον Κέφαλο, αν και μάλλον θα είναι λίγο ακριβοθώρητος με τόσα λεφτά που βγάζει.

----------


## vardos

> Είναι link στο https://discord.com/invite/helium
> 
> Η ελληνική κοινότητα των (ελάχιστων σήμερα που μιλάμε) *Ελλήνων Ασύρματων Τραπεζιτών* (ΕΑΤ) ή αλλιώς *Greek Wireless Bankers* (GWB) βρίσκεται εκεί.
> 
> Αν ψάξεις καλά θα τον βρεις εκεί πέρα τον τύπο από τον Κέφαλο, αν και μάλλον θα είναι λίγο ακριβοθώρητος με τόσα λεφτά που βγάζει.


Κατσε, γιατι δεν σε πιανω.

Που κολλανε τα links της Wikipedia περι ΕΑΤ-ΕΣΑ και Great Western Bank?  :Confused:

----------


## milly

> Κατσε, γιατι δεν σε πιανω.
> 
> Που κολλανε τα links της Wikipedia περι ΕΑΤ-ΕΣΑ και Great Western Bank?


Ούτε και εγώ βγάζω ακριβές νόημα από τα παραπάνω λινκς που έφτιαξα. Έτσι μου ήρθε, έτσι έκανα.
Υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι κάποιοι από τους λογοκριτές σε αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ, ειδικά οι παλιοί λογοκριτές, ίσως καταλαβαίνουν το νόημα των παραπάνω λινκς....
Γιατί όλα έχουν ένα λόγο που συμβαίνουν, τίποτε δεν συμβαίνει στην τύχη. 

Σωστά;

----------


## vardos

> Ούτε και εγώ βγάζω ακριβές νόημα από τα παραπάνω λινκς που έφτιαξα. Έτσι μου ήρθε, έτσι έκανα.
> Υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι κάποιοι από τους λογοκριτές σε αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ, ειδικά οι παλιοί λογοκριτές, ίσως καταλαβαίνουν το νόημα των παραπάνω λινκς....
> Γιατί όλα έχουν ένα λόγο που συμβαίνουν, τίποτε δεν συμβαίνει στην τύχη. 
> 
> Σωστά;


Δεν βλεπω καμια λογοκρισια πλεον, δεν υπαρχουν καν moderators, abandon ship το forum εδω και καιρο.......... για να μην πω στον αυτοματο πιλοτο.  ::

----------


## vardos

67 χιλιαρικα ATH το Bitcoin! Που βοσκεις ωρε Ιασωνα ?  ::   ::   :: 

Για πειτε προγνωστικα για τελη του ετους/αρχες του επομενου... κατι ακουγεται για 200-300-500 χιλιαρικα!

----------


## milly

> 67 χιλιαρικα ATH το Bitcoin! Που βοσκεις ωρε Ιασωνα ?   
> 
> Για πειτε προγνωστικα για τελη του ετους/αρχες του επομενου... κατι ακουγεται για 200-300-500 χιλιαρικα!



Έλα ντε, που να βόσκει;
Λες να βρίσκεται σε κάποιο πιο δίκαιο site;

Η τιμή του bitcoin μπορεί να έπεσε αυτό το καιρό, αλλά άλλα κρυπτονομίσματα ανεβαίνουν.

----------


## vardos

Pes mou oti den einai BTC maksimalisths o Iaswnas na trelathw! 20 xronia mprosta htan, to 99,99% twn alts einai apates olkhs...

ps: Ellhnika den mporw na grapsw sto forum, mou vgainoun kinezika kai den kserw giati. Encoding issue?

----------


## NetTraptor

ΓΚΡίκ φιξτ

----------

